# larking around. all are welcome to oneline and fool around in here



## mikep1979

ok folks we seem to have hijacked the board now so i wanted to put this up for us souls that love to fool around and use oneliners etc so w had a thread all to ourselves  eveyone is welcome to join in so dont be shy


----------



## Steff

excellent wel i will christen it 


heeelooooooo fellow clowns hahhaha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> excellent wel i will christen it
> 
> 
> heeelooooooo fellow clowns hahhaha



lol ta steff


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello...... :d:d


----------



## Caroline

All you can say in just one line...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello...... :d:d



hehehehehe howdy howdy howdy!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Caroline said:


> All you can say in just one line...



hahahahaha nice one caroline!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> ok folks we seem to have hijacked the board now so i wanted to put this up for us souls that love to fool around and use oneliners etc so w had a thread all to ourselves  eveyone is welcome to join in so dont be shy


 

Who is shy? 

And why shouldn't they be what they are comfortable being.

Wouldn't the signs on restraunt tables be smaller if they just put 'shy' rather than reserved?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Who is shy?
> 
> And why shouldn't they be what they are comfortable being.
> 
> Wouldn't the signs on restraunt tables be smaller if they just put 'shy' rather than reserved?



lol quick as usual david


----------



## mikep1979

lol im sat in the meeting room waiting for everyone to turn up and they are late!!!! got a memo this morning to not be late!!!!!!!

still i can stay on here for now as i now have a dongle to use with my laptop


----------



## Northerner

Mike - congratulations on joining the 1000 posts club (it's very exclusive, dontcha know...)


----------



## mikep1979

lol i didnt even notice northerner!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i didnt even notice northerner!!!! lol




Wooo


----------



## Steff

he will get an even bigger head now he is in an elite club


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh well at least he will be in proportion now.....APPARENTLY


----------



## DiabeticDave

Why??? has he got big feet as well??


----------



## Steff

tis all what he claims no-one has the proof yet   *wonders*


----------



## Einstein

DiabeticDave said:


> Why??? has he got big feet as well??


 
Ah the old one about big feet - I'm only a size 12.5!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> tis all what he claims no-one has the proof yet   *wonders*




Hmmmm .... well he does keep offering to show me his etchings but i thought they might be catching... lol


----------



## Steff

lolol yes he seems a very genarous guy dont he , likes to spread his goods so to speak ,
anyway we should behave hun


----------



## DiabeticDave

I lost mine in an accident. Recovering in hospital, the doctor told me the bad news, 'the good news' he said, 'Is that you have insurance to the value of ?9,000'.

'You can have a transplant, which works out at ?1,000 an inch'..'Talk it over with your wife', and he left just as Debbie arrived.

Anyway we discussed it, she went, the doctor came back....and said 'Well, what's it to be'

Resigned, I told him.........



'A new kitchen'


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> lolol yes he seems a very genarous guy dont he , likes to spread his goods so to speak ,
> anyway we should behave hun


 

You two are dangerous - glad we all live extremes of the country!


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> lol im sat in the meeting room waiting for everyone to turn up and they are late!!!! got a memo this morning to not be late!!!!!!!
> 
> still i can stay on here for now as i now have a dongle to use with my laptop



I love that word.......Dongle.

Dongle, dongle, dongle.


----------



## Steff

oo dangerous not been called that tut


----------



## Freddie99

Very much a case of enter if you dare I think this one is lol  Hopefully not a case of "abandon all hope all ye who enter"


----------



## Einstein

Corrine said:


> I love that word.......Dongle.
> 
> Dongle, dongle, dongle.


 
What do you like about the word 'DONGLE' then Corrine?


----------



## Steff

lol agreed


----------



## Corrine

Einstein said:


> What do you like about the word 'DONGLE' then Corrine?



The way it sounds and rolls around my tongue....dongle......


----------



## Steff

ohh dear !


----------



## Einstein

Corrine said:


> The way it sounds and rolls around my tongue....dongle......


 
Hmmm flimsy explanation, just like Steffs nightie, very flimsy! 

More detail please, I can't picture it myself...


----------



## Steff

shhh keepy my nighty out of it thank you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Very much a case of enter if you dare I think this one is lol  Hopefully not a case of "abandon all hope all ye who enter"



Ha ha .... no it's more of your wish is my command......


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> shhh keepy my nighty out of it thank you


 
I'd love to keep you out of your nighty Steff...

Ohh, got the wrong end of that didn't I


----------



## Steff

ohh einstein you have been learning from the school of smut from  mike i see 

 tut tut


----------



## Corrine

Einstein said:


> Hmmm flimsy explanation, just like Steffs nightie, very flimsy!
> 
> More detail please, I can't picture it myself...



I keep my own dongle on my desk - just in case I need it in a crisis.


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> ohh einstein you have been learning from the school of smut from mike i see
> 
> tut tut


 
Steff, much as this might upset Mike, I think I was there long before Mikey was


----------



## Steff

yes i can quite believe that , jeez this place im all a quiver now ,


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> yes i can quite believe that , jeez this place im all a quiver now ,


 
But are you enjoying your quivers??


----------



## Steff

i'll get back to you on that one


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> i'll get back to you on that one


 
Sure, when?


----------



## Steff

right now im a p.m 

haha


----------



## mikep1979

nice to see the smuttyness didnt disapear when i did you lot!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

when i did you lot ??


i dont remember that must of been quick


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Calling all ....*

Well now we have our "own" thread i say let the debauchery begin....... yippee ......

Errmmm Dongles.... are'nt they those annoying little things that you put in and have to wobble about, they work for a while and then no matter how much you fiddle with them they wont do what you want.. and leave you all hot and frustrated.... or is that something else....


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> when i did you lot ??
> 
> 
> i dont remember that must of been quick


 
He's ex-SAS Steff, in and out and nobody noticed, heard a lot of his girlfiends complained of the same


----------



## Steff

pmsl he is quiet wats he doing hmm dont like it


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well now we have our "own" thread i say let the debauchery begin....... yippee ......
> 
> Errmmm Dongles.... are'nt they those annoying little things that you put in and have to wobble about, they work for a while and then no matter how much you fiddle with them they wont do what you want.. and leave you all hot and frustrated.... or is that something else....


 
Isn't it somewhere between dangles and INTERESTED!


----------



## mikep1979

lol very very interesting whats been going on in here while i have been gone folks


----------



## Steff

pmsl tut was all in good taste


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl tut was all in good taste



hahahaha yeah i can see it was steff


----------



## Steff

right my turn to go now 

laters all 

play nicely and sensibly x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right my turn to go now
> 
> laters all
> 
> play nicely and sensibly x



see ya steff


----------



## Corrine

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well now we have our "own" thread i say let the debauchery begin....... yippee ......
> 
> Errmmm Dongles.... are'nt they those annoying little things that you put in and have to wobble about, they work for a while and then no matter how much you fiddle with them they wont do what you want.. and leave you all hot and frustrated.... or is that something else....



Ha! ha! ha!  I love it.......now I'm confused between a dongle and a dangle...oooh errrr!


----------



## DiabeticDave

steff09 said:


> when i did you lot ??
> 
> 
> i dont remember that must of been quick



3 minutes at the most!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave

Corrine said:


> Ha! ha! ha!  I love it.......now I'm confused between a dongle and a dangle...oooh errrr!




For Dingle.....see Emmerdale.


----------



## Einstein

Corrine said:


> Ha! ha! ha! I love it.......now I'm confused between a dongle and a dangle...oooh errrr!


 
Dangles down, dongles getting interesting - isn't it?


----------



## Caroline

Einstein said:


> Dangles down, dongles getting interesting - isn't it?



Our way of remembering stalagtites and stallagmites-tights comedown you might get up but now I have dingle dangle dongle running round my head....


----------



## mikep1979

Caroline said:


> Our way of remembering stalagtites and stallagmites-tights comedown you might get up but now I have dingle dangle dongle running round my head....



love the pun about tights coming down lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> love the pun about tights coming down lol


 
Prefer stockings or hold ups myself - although, not me wearing them!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Prefer stockings or hold ups myself - although, not me wearing them!



so you say david


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> so you say david


 
Shhh Mike, don't want everyone knowing


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Shhh Mike, don't want everyone knowing



well they all already know david!!!!! we saw you on americas most wanted!!!!!! didnt you know you made the top 10 list????


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> well they all already know david!!!!! we saw you on americas most wanted!!!!!! didnt you know you made the top 10 list????


 

Hey I'm in the top 10 - WOW!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hey I'm in the top 10 - WOW!!!



yeah think bruce gave you away mate  lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> yeah think bruce gave you away mate  lol


 
Hmmmm revenge for his trip to the vets last week eh?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hmmmm revenge for his trip to the vets last week eh?



probably mate  not good to p**s them off lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> probably mate  not good to p**s them off lol


 
Well, he won't be having it off again!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Well, he won't be having it off again!



OOOOUUUUUCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats nasty!!!!!!!!

got lou done in december lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

What a conversation..... castration...Ummmmm comes in handy i suppose... when no sharp objects or tongues available lol 


R.e tongues comment... see other threads ...Ahem ... as in sharp tongue


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> What a conversation..... castration...Ummmmm comes in handy i suppose... when no sharp objects or tongues available lol
> 
> 
> R.e tongues comment... see other threads ...Ahem ... as in sharp tongue



lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol




Nothing smutty to say mike....

What a dissapointment.... or are you


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nothing smutty to say mike....
> 
> What a dissapointment.... or are you



smutty!!!! moi????? never do such a thing!!!!!! hehehehe by the way i never disapoint


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> smutty!!!! moi????? never do such a thing!!!!!! hehehehe by the way i never disapoint



OOooerrrr ..... well i'm pleased to here that ....heard a few stories about you men, all talk and no action... he he 
mentioning talk... wheres Tom? hiding from me again....he gives me a little taster then bu**ers off to do.... course work..


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOooerrrr ..... well i'm pleased to here that ....heard a few stories about you men, all talk and no action... he he
> mentioning talk... wheres Tom? hiding from me again....he gives me a little taster then bu**ers off to do.... course work..



so the kids are calling it course work nowadays??? hahahaha 


lol well i do aim to please!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so the kids are calling it course work nowadays??? hahahaha
> 
> 
> lol well i do aim to please!!!!




looks like it... oooooo.... course work... such fond memories 
i've been addicted ever since Tee hee..... oh boys!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> looks like it... oooooo.... course work... such fond memories
> i've been addicted ever since Tee hee..... oh boys!!!!



hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha




Mmmm ... wonder if he needs help with revision....

I am better at the hands on stuff.....


----------



## Steff

teehhehehehe great reading you 2 make do you know that x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> teehhehehehe great reading you 2 make do you know that x




HA HA  i'm going now babe... i'll leave mike in your... Ahem.. capable hands...
i'll be back after 4...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm ... wonder if he needs help with revision
> 
> I am better at the hands on stuff.....





steff09 said:


> teehhehehehe great reading you 2 make do you know that x



lol i bet you better hands on!!!!! hehehehe 

hahahahahaha  really steff??? lol


----------



## Steff

dam 1 goes 1 comes haaha 

catch you when your back babe x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> dam 1 goes 1 comes haaha
> 
> catch you when your back babe x x



Ahem... don't think your'e doing it right babe....


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> dam 1 goes 1 comes haaha
> 
> catch you when your back babe x x





insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem... don't think your'e doing it right babe....



lol depends on whats being done really!!!!! joke


----------



## Steff

pmsll :


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsll :



hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

i was going to say i wish that was like my sex life but alas tis not




r.e one on one off


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i was going to say i wish that was like my sex life but alas tis not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.e one on one off



lol well you never know steff things may llok up soon  joke


----------



## Steff

well i do hope so i have been waiting for things to perk up for ages


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i do hope so i have been waiting for things to perk up for ages



i will not put my usual sort of reply to this message!!!!!!! lol resolve needs to be strong!!!!!!! ah sod it!!!!! so you like things to perk up???? lol


----------



## katie

im dreading the day your partner's look at your internet history. probably not as much as you guys though


----------



## Steff

well what else is this part of the site been created for tut you should know what you wanted to discuss in here you created it haha, 
all depends on whos or what im perking up if im going to get some benifit off it then yes perkier the better


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well what else is this part of the site been created for tut you should know what you wanted to discuss in here you created it haha,
> all depends on whos or what im perking up if im going to get some benifit off it then yes perkier the better



hahahahaha well i think this is where they wanted us to do all the naughty talking in here so thats whats happening 

lol well what do you like to perk up then steff???? and what benefits do you like for the perky thing???? hahahahahaha


----------



## Steff

lolol tis all in jest


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lolol tis all in jest



hahahahaha i know it is


----------



## Steff

what happened to katies comment there its gone


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> what happened to katies comment there its gone



lol i have no idea???


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> what happened to katies comment there its gone



 it's on page 9


----------



## Steff

strange!! !!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> strange!! !!



yup it is strange!!!!!


----------



## katie

i would usually join in with the smutt but im totally sex deprived so it's too depressing


----------



## Steff

oh katie join the club me to but hay nothing better to do


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> oh katie join the club me to but hay nothing better to do



im sure we can arrange you something with mike


----------



## mikep1979

lol well you should just join in katie!!!!! its all harmless fun


----------



## Steff

ohh yes the comment is on 9 just seen it thought i was crazy then


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> im sure we can arrange you something with mike



as long as i can bring addict to whatever you arrange she can give him the once over


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOooerrrr ..... well i'm pleased to here that ....heard a few stories about you men, all talk and no action... he he
> mentioning talk... wheres Tom? hiding from me again....he gives me a little taster then bu**ers off to do.... course work..



Time for your next taster addict! Just come back from rowing and won't be around for much longer as I need to revise! Done all my coursework and handed it all in now...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm ... wonder if he needs help with revision....
> I am better at the hands on stuff.....



Give me hands on stuff any day addict!


----------



## Steff

oooooh now theres a revelation


----------



## Freddie99

I think I've now entered the Mike league of smut now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Give me hands on stuff any day addict!




Thats more like it tom... what do you want me to "do" for you.... the all over treatment or just the hard muscles?? lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats more like it tom... what do you want me to "do" for you.... the all over treatment or just the hard muscles?? lol



Hard muscle is a bit of an oxymoron here at the moment addict. More quivering wreck of a once fit and healthy body...all over treatment would be good though...


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I think I've now entered the Mike league of smut now...



 looks like it


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I think I've now entered the Mike league of smut now...



Welcome to " the club" babe.... now for the initiation process... shall i be gentle with you or not...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Welcome to " the club" babe.... now for the initiation process... shall i be gentle with you or not...



Gentle please  I'm shattered after some nice rowing....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hard muscle is a bit of an oxymoron here at the moment addict. More quivering wreck of a once fit and healthy body...all over treatment would be good though...



Mmmmm okay but you started it.... i was trying to give up my addiction but you've got me going again.... tell me more about those hard muscles and more importantly.... the fit and healthy body.... Mmmmmm All over treatment on it's way... with a stop off at ...... on the way for abit .... adult only ......


----------



## Steff

im soo pleased mike created this room you would have been booted off here otherwise by now hun lololol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Gentle please  I'm shattered after some nice rowing....



oh i see.. all that backwards and forwards must off taken it out of you.... i'll be gentle... for starters... i'm energetic so you lay back and ............


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see.. all that backwards and forwards must off taken it out of you.... i'll be gentle... for starters... i'm energetic so you lay back and ............



Lay back and....enjoy the ride    
Arggh I'm really starting to take smut to a new level...not good!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Lay back and....enjoy the ride
> Arggh I'm really starting to take smut to a new level...not good!



EXACTLY!!!!!...... you did say last night that smut was fun lol.
You like riding Tom??? I was brought up in Berkshire and thats all we did 
feel free to add your own punchline....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!...... you did say last night that smut was fun lol.
> You like riding Tom??? I was brought up in Berkshire and thats all we did
> feel free to add your own punchline....



If you'd said you'd been brought up in Yorkshire I'd say that it accounted for the past few generations of inbreeding and the humorous products that you can see in the deep Yorkshire countryside where man and beast some times have a closer relationship than man and wife...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> If you'd said you'd been brought up in Yorkshire I'd say that it accounted for the past few generations of inbreeding and the humorous products that you can see in the deep Yorkshire countryside where man and beast some times have a closer relationship than man and wife...



No definately berkshire.... now back to that "riding" lesson....


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im dreading the day your partner's look at your internet history. probably not as much as you guys though



HA HA good point katie... me-thinks steffi and mike will be getting in to trouble with their partners... tut tut.. they should take a look at my impeccable behaviour... lol.... at least i can't get in to trouble coz im single.  i'm just working on my corruption technique....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA good point katie... me-thinks steffi and mike will be getting in to trouble with their partners... tut tut.. they should take a look at my impeccable behaviour... lol.... at least i can't get in to trouble coz im single.  i'm just working on my corruption technique....



I might just have to wipe that off my laptop then


----------



## Steff

nahh i will be ok he sits behind me grinning most of the time


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I might just have to wipe that off my laptop then



ha ha just don't get caught .... thats my motto.. you done any revision then Tom.....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha just don't get caught .... thats my motto.. you done any revision then Tom.....



Some...I've just learned about the make up of gastric and pancreatic juices and what gets them flowing...other than that I've successfully distracted myself...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nahh i will be ok he sits behind me grinning most of the time



Huh im jealous now .... did'nt know he was behind you all the time... i live such an innocent sheltered life you see...


----------



## Steff

just how i like it as well him behind doing what i tell him


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Some...I've just learned about the make up of gastric and pancreatic juices and what gets them flowing...other than that I've successfully distracted myself...



What gets the juices flowing babe?... i could help you out with that if you like... got a degree in that..  Did you say distracted yourself?? well thats must be a new technique... fancy showing me then...


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> im soo pleased mike created this room you would have been booted off here otherwise by now hun lololol


Steff, it's still wide open for all to read - its not by invitation...

Now you dirty minded individuals will read LOTS into that comment


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA good point katie... me-thinks steffi and mike will be getting in to trouble with their partners... tut tut.. they should take a look at my impeccable behaviour... lol.... at least i can't get in to trouble coz im single.  i'm just working on my corruption technique....


 
I'm just recovering from reading the revelation Katie and Steff are sex stared...


----------



## Steff

you mean starved surely hahah x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> you mean starved surely hahah x


PMSL I don't know! 

Sorry just getting this dictation system running!!!!


----------



## Steff

the exitement in your fingers you see after reading alll these posts


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> just how i like it as well him behind doing what i tell him



so many rude things could be said about this post steph hahaha


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> the exitement in your fingers you see after reading alll these posts


 

YEAH - well the two of you stating you're starved of it - well my eyes


----------



## Steff

thank goodness none of them where broadcast


----------



## katie

ahh i remember the days of him behind me... me telling him what to do...


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> YEAH - well the two of you stating you're starved of it - well my eyes




shame it only effecting your eyes


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> ahh i remember the days of him behind me... me telling him what to do...


 
Sorry Katie, have we met in a former life or am I at crossed purposes?


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> Sorry Katie, have we met in a former life or am I at crossed purposes?



lol we must have!


----------



## Steff

pmsl !


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> lol we must have!


 
Want to go back in time? Sounding good to me


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello peeps i'm back.... have i missed anything?


----------



## Steff

right dinner for me 

laterssss  x


----------



## katie

just more filth addict lol.

Einstein, how old are you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> just more filth addict lol.
> 
> Einstein, how old are you?



oh i see.... well it proves my point that i am one of the innocents in all this....


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right dinner for me
> 
> laterssss  x



laters babe


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see.... well it proves my point that i am one of the innocents in all this....


Splutter - excuse me whose after the young college lad??


----------



## katie

so from my calculations...

Einstein and addict... you a both single and the same age & both have type 1 diabetes. so much in common already


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> so from my calculations...
> 
> Einstein and addict... you a both single and the same age & both have type 1 diabetes. so much in common already


 
And 200 miles apart!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Splutter - excuse me whose after the young college lad??



Ahem... i don't know what you are referring to sir..... If you mean who i think you mean then that is just an offer to share some knowledge...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem... i don't know what you are referring to sir..... If you mean who i think you mean then that is just an offer to share some knowledge...


 

Ah, I see, that sort of knowledge  say no more hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> so from my calculations...
> 
> Einstein and addict... you a both single and the same age & both have type 1 diabetes. so much in common already



Katie that is a vicious lie!!!!  i'm alot younger in mind....


----------



## katie

are you calling einstein old?  MEANIE!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Katie that is a vicious lie!!!!  i'm alot younger in mind....


 
Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> are you calling einstein old?  MEANIE!



Ha i did'nt mean that  i'm feeling about 18 at the moment... tee hee


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> are you calling einstein old?  MEANIE!



Ha i did'nt mean that  i'm feeling about 18 at the moment... tee hee 

einstein knows i love him


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha i did'nt mean that  i'm feeling about 18 at the moment... tee hee



haha i wonder why!

(tom)


----------



## insulinaddict09

WHOOPS   done it again... keep doubling up.. bugger.


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> haha i wonder why!
> 
> (tom)


 
Precisely Katie! Poor lad needs protecting I think!

Or does he


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> WHOOPS done it again... keep doubling up.. bugger.


 
Now I could add a comment to that, but I think it could be deemend inappropriate


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> What gets the juices flowing babe?... i could help you out with that if you like... got a degree in that..  Did you say distracted yourself?? well thats must be a new technique... fancy showing me then...



Lots of things addict, which I quite honestly can't be arsed to go into. basically having food in your mouth and hormones do the trick. What's your degree in?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha i did'nt mean that  i'm feeling about 18 at the moment... tee hee



Feeling it is one thing addict, being it as I am is quite another lol


----------



## Einstein

Tom Hreben said:


> Feeling it is one thing addict, being it as I am is quite another lol


Harsh Tom, one day comments can come back to harm you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Feeling it is one thing addict, being it as I am is quite another lol



Yes so i am told


----------



## Steff

hello all im backk x x 

has this thread got any more seinsible and serious then ?

nahh didn'nt think so (excellent just how i like it )


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Harsh Tom, one day comments can come back to harm you



thanks einstein...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> thanks einstein...


 
My comment was to his comment, not yours Addict!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> My comment was to his comment, not yours Addict!



HA HA yeah i know  lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA yeah i know  lol


 

Think we need to stick together on this age bit Addict, Steff thought I was in my 60's before!!!!


----------



## Steff

i so did not you were talking yourself up as a 60 year old by saying all us youngsters , ur only 40 fgs


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Think we need to stick together on this age bit Addict, Steff thought I was in my 60's before!!!!



HA ha now that is harsh... lol but do you feel it lol ?
because feeling it and being it are different things so iv'e been told


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA ha now that is harsh... lol but do you feel it lol ?
> because feeling it and being it are different things so iv'e been told


 
Nah, I've felt a 60 year old and don't feel anything like that, felt a 20 year old and wasn't quite there


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Nah, I've felt a 60 year old and don't feel anything like that, felt a 20 year old and wasn't quite there



Ha ha yeah i know what you mean... i felt a 19 yr old last week... not bad but still alot to learn i'm affraid....


----------



## Freddie99

Einstein said:


> Harsh Tom, one day comments can come back to harm you



Oh so true David! Karma and all that. No wonder I have a face like a dog's arse...


----------



## Steff

aww surely not tom


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> aww surely not tom



Lol, well not quite. Though the past few years of playing front row rugby could have made it so...


----------



## Steff

yes have you had a few batterings then


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> yes have you had a few batterings then



I've had my brain scrambled a few times by knees etc but not been unfortunate enough to get stamped on/have anything serious done to me. Considering that everyone I play against is bigger than I am this is quite an achievement!


----------



## Steff

do you get that cauliflower ear quite often then as well

ahh gone are the days i used to have my brain scrambled by a few voddies


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> do you get that cauliflower ear quite often then as well
> 
> ahh gone are the days i used to have my brain scrambled by a few voddies



ahh voddies... one of my favourite past-times.. it's got to be smirnoff not that cheap stuff that burns your throat out lol


----------



## Steff

yes nothing worse then a burning sensation in the throat


----------



## Steff

aint it soooooooo quiet tonight hun  no playmates around boooohooo lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes nothing worse then a burning sensation in the throat



SPLUTTER SPLUTTER... steff.. watch what you are saying.... it's a good job "gods" no where to be seen!!! where is he it's boring.............


----------



## Steff

no idea last i knew he went about 4 to a bar for a few drinks , well thats what he told me


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no idea last i knew he went about 4 to a bar for a few drinks , well thats what he told me



oh i see i'm bored .... any lurkers out there???? me & steff are bored


----------



## Steff

yes please come forward make yourself known


----------



## insulinaddict09

Anybody there..................


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Anybody there..................


Yes, it is I 

I have returned!


----------



## Steff

thanks goodness we was guna go looking elsewhere for new fwends haha x


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> thanks goodness we was guna go looking elsewhere for new fwends haha x


 

Ooooh am I your fwend or only when times are thin and there is no-one else to play wiv?


----------



## Steff

no no i can always find somebody to play with thin or not


----------



## mikep1979

EVENING SUGAR DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

good evening mr 
right can things liven up now pweeeeeeeeeze


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good evening mr
> right can things liven up now pweeeeeeeeeze



why has it been quiet on here or something??


----------



## Steff

just ever so slightly we was about to boycott ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> just ever so slightly we was about to boycott ha



how come it has been so quiet then??? no insulinaddict and tom to make things shake while i was away????


----------



## Steff

yeah me and addict been around well accept the odd time when i went for a bath etc etc 
but we had no body to play with


----------



## insulinaddict09

No affraid not... Tom has run away to hide... i'm prowling for my next victim lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah me and addict been around well accept the odd time when i went for a bath etc etc
> but we had no body to play with



so no tom then???? hahahahaha guess insulinaddict has made him to scared now!!!!! joke


----------



## Steff

dont know where eistein got to he was here also


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> No affraid not... Tom has run away to hide... i'm prowling for my next victim lol


 
And then I walk!
Welcome back Mike perhaps you can take the heat away from me!
Cheers


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> And then I walk!
> Welcome back Mike perhaps you can take the heat away from me!
> Cheers


 
I got a duff light tho, i need the spark even if just for 1 night


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> And then I walk!
> Welcome back Mike perhaps you can take the heat away from me!
> Cheers





steff09 said:


> I got a duff light tho, i need the spark even if just for 1 night



lol well i always take the heat off everyone mate 

lol what you on about there steff????


----------



## Steff

what i was having trouble lighting a candle


----------



## insulinaddict09

YEAH ok steffi... we believe you.... maybe


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> what i was having trouble lighting a candle



lol ok


----------



## Steff

twas the truth i got to go ut to the coal house in a minute and im scared !! haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> twas the truth i got to go ut to the coal house in a minute and im scared !! haha



lol go to the coal house!!!!!! hahahahahaha not seen one of them for many years!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

aye well they only jus replaced the telephone here was the grammerphone up unitl 08


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> aye well they only jus replaced the telephone here was the grammerphone up unitl 08



gammerphone!!!!!!! lol wasnt that a device used to play records???? lol


----------



## Steff

how the f*** do i know you dont actually think i think about what im typing do you ?? silly you


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> how the f*** do i know you dont actually think i think about what im typing do you ?? silly you



hehehehehe sometimes i do!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well well listen to you two... you get worse 
whats a coal house anyway... never heard of one before


----------



## Steff

well i have just shattered your illusions i dont lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i have just shattered your illusions i dont lol



hahahahaha awww never mind!!!!!!!

you dont know what a coal house is insulinaddict????? lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well well listen to you two... you get worse
> whats a coal house anyway... never heard of one before


 
How long have they been married InsulinAddict???


----------



## Steff

well we aint all smart A***s like you are we


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> well we aint all smart A***s like you are we


 
What me? I only asked as you seemed to be arguing so well together


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well we aint all smart A***s like you are we



hahahahaha i aint really a smart arse huni


----------



## Steff

no no not you that other one


----------



## Steff

how would i know i aint seen it


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> How long have they been married InsulinAddict???



Mmmm sounds like quite a while by all the bickering does'nt it ??

no mike iv'e never heard of a coalhouse.... what is it ... or is it a rude expression......


----------



## Steff

think there used more up north like ,,
tis just a place where all the coal is stored tp put on the fire


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> how would i know i aint seen it





insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm sounds like quite a while by all the bickering does'nt it ??
> 
> no mike iv'e never heard of a coalhouse.... what is it ... or is it a rude expression......



ah right so its my ass you wanna see is it steff???? lol 

lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmm sounds like quite a while by all the bickering does'nt it ??
> 
> no mike iv'e never heard of a coalhouse.... what is it ... or is it a rude expression......


 

Oh, it might be, I just thought it was where the coal was kept... enlighten me Mike if it has another meaning!


----------



## Steff

well mike i will let you know


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Oh, it might be, I just thought it was where the coal was kept... enlighten me Mike if it has another meaning!



lol nope but my grandads one used to get used for something else when i was a lot younger hehehehe


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> lol nope but my grandads one used to get used for something else when i was a lot younger hehehehe



did he also store the logs there as well then


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> did he also store the logs there as well then



hahahaha he had a few logs, but mainly just a heap of coal with a sack over the top of it hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> think there used more up north like ,,
> tis just a place where all the coal is stored tp put on the fire




Oh i see i don't think you get them down south... * wonders*... iv'e never heard of them before.


----------



## Steff

gosh i thought my fantasy was going to come out there 
sack over head in a little room 

**tut thats a diffirent forum**


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> gosh i thought my fantasy was going to come out there
> sack over head in a little room
> 
> **tut thats a diffirent forum**


 
Hey, Steff how many strangers did you want in that room 

Ooooh I knew I recognised you from somewhere else, ooooop


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Hey, Steff how many strangers did you want in that room
> 
> Ooooh I knew I recognised you from somewhere else, ooooop





steff09 said:


> gosh i thought my fantasy was going to come out there
> sack over head in a little room
> 
> **tut thats a diffirent forum**





hahahahaha thats smuttier than even i would have gone steff!!!!! 



ssshhhhhhh einstein your not ment to tell them about THAT forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

make it 2 only fair then 
ahaha yes was me i been found out knew i could not hide forever


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> make it 2 only fair then
> ahaha yes was me i been found out knew i could not hide forever


 
No probs, do you still want picking up from the car park, the sack over your head and taken to the venue and then afterwards dropping back there?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> make it 2 only fair then
> ahaha yes was me i been found out knew i could not hide forever



lol well shhh einstein and we can pretend to not know her when she has the sack over her head and be the strangers!!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Steff

well yes please that would be very nice of you 

**ohh the mention of sacks got me all excited **


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> well yes please that would be very nice of you
> 
> **ohh the mention of sacks got me all excited **


 
Ok, will get it sorted and how long do you reckon you can be away for?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well yes please that would be very nice of you
> 
> **ohh the mention of sacks got me all excited **



hahahaha so you like sacks then?????


----------



## Steff

depends if there full of swag , loads of diamonds and sparkley pearls


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> depends if there full of swag , loads of diamonds and sparkley pearls



lol i gotta stay shtum now!!!!!!!! hahahahaha 


ahhhh bugger it!!! mines not full of diamonds but it does have a few pearls in it hehehe


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol i gotta stay shtum now!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


 
And why is that Mike??


----------



## Steff

yeah if you know whats good for you


----------



## mikep1979

mikep1979 said:


> lol i gotta stay shtum now!!!!!!!! hahahahaha
> 
> 
> ahhhh bugger it!!! mines not full of diamonds but it does have a few pearls in it hehehe



as above hahahaha


----------



## Steff

good man he knows his place


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good man he knows his place



hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Steff

we may have diffirent ideas on where that place is tho


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> we may have diffirent ideas on where that place is tho



so wheres your idea then steff???? hehehe


----------



## Steff

well you would be sweaty out of breathe and topless

pruning my roses i reckon in the garden **perfect**


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well you would be sweaty out of breathe and topless
> 
> pruning my roses i reckon in the garden **perfect**



hahahahaha sorry but i cant garden!!!!! so you need to think again


----------



## Steff

ahh so your no good at forking then tut


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ahh so your no good at forking then tut



now forking i am good at


----------



## Steff

once again yet to be confirmed


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> once again yet to be confirmed



only to glad to confirm it huni. just name a time and place  hehehehe


----------



## Steff

shant be to difficult as theres a meet on the horizon haha

p.s

good night all im away x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> shant be to difficult as theres a meet on the horizon haha
> 
> p.s
> 
> good night all im away x



hahahaha okies huni we will see 

well i might be off in a min cos its lonely here now


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well well well.... i see the tone of the forum has slipped in my absence ... tut tut


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well well well.... i see the tone of the forum has slipped in my absence ... tut tut



nah we were just keeping the standars set in earlier threads!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

oh i see.. steff deserted you now then ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see.. steff deserted you now then ?



yup she has. so im all on my lonesome now


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yup she has. so im all on my lonesome now




ah shame  I see from an earlier thread that you are no good at forking... thats not what you led me to believe....


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see.. steff deserted you now then ?


 
Yes she went to bed a while ago, guess it's just the three of us now and I'm not around for long as I have an early start in the morning.

Mike, where did this meet get to? I think it was in Birmingham community, with a venue, agenda date or time for anything else.

Any ideas on what we are going to do and how many there are going to be of us? At the moment I think would be looking for a double figures because I think we've scarred most of them away!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah shame  I see from an earlier thread that you are no good at forking... thats not what you led me to believe....



lol it is that im actually no good at gardening but really superb at forking


----------



## Einstein

Insulinaddict I see someone's birthday soon!! Got anything planned?


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Yes she went to bed a while ago, guess it's just the three of us now and I'm not around for long as I have an early start in the morning.
> 
> Mike, where did this meet get to? I think it was in Birmingham community, with a venue, agenda date or time for anything else.
> 
> Any ideas on what we are going to do and how many there are going to be of us? At the moment I think would be looking for a double figures because I think we've scarred most of them away!



i do think it is gonna have to be in birmingham just so it is fair on everyone in travelling time etc. as for agenda and what we are doing it hasnt been decided yet. numbers is another thing we need to get sorted to cos if it is just a few we may have to re think where it is gonna be held. any ideas as to what we can do??? besides the cadbury tour lol


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> lol it is that im actually no good at gardening but really superb at forking


 
Likewise Mike I am no good at gardening, pretty good lumberjack though I removed 28 laylandii trees early in the winter something in the order of eight tons were removed and taken to the tip! So pretty handy with my chopper and when I come to light the turf I'm sure will be forking good at that!


----------



## mikep1979

Einstein said:


> Likewise Mike I am no good at gardening, pretty good lumberjack though I removed 28 laylandii trees early in the winter something in the order of eight tons were removed and taken to the tip! So pretty handy with my chopper and when I come to light the turf I'm sure will be forking good at that!



hahahaahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol it is that im actually no good at gardening but really superb at forking



more detail required me-thinks......
yeah sorry einstein i think i scared a few people away... unintentional of course  I will be behaving myself from now on. I will be giving the meet up a miss aswell.


----------



## Einstein

mikep1979 said:


> i do think it is gonna have to be in birmingham just so it is fair on everyone in travelling time etc. as for agenda and what we are doing it hasnt been decided yet. numbers is another thing we need to get sorted to cos if it is just a few we may have to re think where it is gonna be held. any ideas as to what we can do??? besides the cadbury tour lol


Depending how few the numbers are how about the Thistle at Haydock?! 

No agenda meet in the bar go with the flow


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> more detail required me-thinks......
> yeah sorry einstein i think i scared a few people away... unintentional of course  I will be behaving myself from now on. I will be giving the meet up a miss aswell.


who did you scare away??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Insulinaddict I see someone's birthday soon!! Got anything planned?



No concrete plans at the moment Einstein i'm affraid... probably the usual, out for a meal and then plenty of vodka etc...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> who did you scare away??



pretty much everyone on the forum i think lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> No concrete plans at the moment Einstein i'm affraid... probably the usual, out for a meal and then plenty of vodka etc...


 
Well whatever you do have a great day sure you will enjoy it so long as you can't remember it for the right reasons


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> pretty much everyone on the forum i think lol


 

Mmmmm I think in all honesty but don't tell anyone else, that perhaps the few more than you who were also responsible for burying that thread!

Not mentioning any names but I'm sure we know who we are


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> No concrete plans at the moment Einstein i'm affraid... probably the usual, out for a meal and then plenty of vodka etc...


 
Oh, and I gather there is no invite in the post?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Mmmmm I think in all honesty but don't tell anyone else, that perhaps the few more than you who were also responsible for burying that thread!
> 
> Not mentioning any names but I'm sure we know who we are




Ha yeah maybe you are right... Anyway when you all meet up i hope you have a brilliant time  put a thread  up and next time i'm lurking i can see what i missed out on lol


----------



## Steff

good morning one and all xx


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> good morning one and all xx


 

Good morning Steff,

Hope you slept well? I'm offline today, just checking a few emails, then off to drop the car in and to do some work.

Have a good one!


----------



## Steff

yes ty had great sleep you ?

yup im just doing the same and off i go yayay


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> pretty much everyone on the forum i think lol



Not me! All I did was go to watch some taped episodes of Silent Witness and go to sleep...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Not me! All I did was go to watch some taped episodes of Silent Witness and go to sleep...



ha ok tom, hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## mikep1979

morning everyone. hows everyone doing today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning everyone. hows everyone doing today???



Hello.. yeah ok.. hows you on this gorgeous sunny day?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello.. yeah ok.. hows you on this gorgeous sunny day?



errrrm not to bad. so hows was the forum after i went lastnight???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> errrrm not to bad. so hows was the forum after i went lastnight???



yeah just me & einstein, til i jacked it just before 1am.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah just me & einstein, til i jacked it just before 1am.



so an early night for you then??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so an early night for you then??? lol



yeah quite early.. i don't usually sleep before 3am so i just had a mooch about till then.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah quite early.. i don't usually sleep before 3am so i just had a mooch about till then.



lol well i had to get off early huni. had to take a important call


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha thats ok, i spend far too much time on my laptop as it is .... much more of this and i will have to have it surgically removed.... my sugars are far too high for that !!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha thats ok, i spend far too much time on my laptop as it is .... much more of this and i will have to have it surgically removed.... my sugars are far too high for that !!



lol i know what you meen about having spent to much time on laptop recently.

well this is gonna be my last day on the site...........................
















till tues/wednesday lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

bye, dont work too hard will you


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> bye, dont work too hard will you



well i will try not to


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well i will try not to



ok. right i'm going.. bye.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok. right i'm going.. bye.



okies. bye


----------



## Steff

god bad timing again tut 


*must try harder *


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> god bad timing again tut
> 
> 
> *must try harder *



lol thats what got plastered all over my year 8 report card hehehehe


----------



## Steff

lolol and did you take the advice?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lolol and did you take the advice?



well i did end up with 9 gcse's all above c grade lol so i think i did, but i was still a clown hehehehe


----------



## Steff

and you still are to this day huh


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> and you still are to this day huh



yeah i know but you lot wouldnt have me anyother way!!!!!


----------



## Steff

well now lets now start on having anybody any other way *sniggers*


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well now lets now start on having anybody any other way *sniggers*



OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH matron!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Steff

ooo we back to talking about boarding schools are we  tee hehe


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ooo we back to talking about boarding schools are we  tee hehe



nah i was reminding myself of all the times i visited the nurses quarters at the local hospita hahahaha


----------



## Steff

right off i go again laters x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right off i go again laters x



lol see ya after


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Steff... Bye Steff


----------



## Steff

catch you later addict got to go to work doing late shift (this once as favour) xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> catch you later addict got to go to work doing late shift (this once as favour) xx



*sings dolly partons working 9 to 5 for steff*


hahahahahaha enjoy work steffi!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well i am assuming that i have upset and offended everone.. Sorry for any offence caused. I think i will keep my mouth shut and then maybe i wont put my foot in it. laters.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well i am assuming that i have upset and offended everone.. Sorry for any offence caused. I think i will keep my mouth shut and then maybe i wont put my foot in it. laters.



what makes you think that insulinaddict???


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> morning everyone. hows everyone doing today???



Not doing too bad Mike. Hating coming into school and feeling crap (could I pull swine flu???) Generally can't be arsed to do anything.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Not doing too bad Mike. Hating coming into school and feeling crap (could I pull swine flu???) Generally can't be arsed to do anything.



i dare ya to give it a go tom!!!! i double dares ya!!!!!! tripple dares ya!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> i dare ya to give it a go tom!!!! i double dares ya!!!!!! tripple dares ya!!!!!! hahahahahaha



Pass the anti virals then Mike!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Pass the anti virals then Mike!



hahahahahaha its the hospital for you tom if you pull swine flu!!!!!!!!! just think of all them nurses and sponge baths you'd get!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

right well thats me for a while now you lovely people!!!  chat to you all in a bit.



BBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bye people  no-ones talking to me


----------



## Corrine

I'll talk to you addict....I cant be arsed with work.....


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha its the hospital for you tom if you pull swine flu!!!!!!!!! just think of all them nurses and sponge baths you'd get!!!!!



Mike! Stop putting temptation in my way! Doubtless insulinaddict will see this and will instantly be jealous


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bye people  no-ones talking to me





Corrine said:


> I'll talk to you addict....I cant be arsed with work.....





Tom Hreben said:


> Mike! Stop putting temptation in my way! Doubtless insulinaddict will see this and will instantly be jealous



i did try talking to you insulinaddict, but you didnt reply to me 

lol well im suposed to be packing right now corrine but like you cant be arsed with it hehehehe

lol well she would have been normaly mate, but i think she thinks were not talking to her


----------



## Corrine

Yes - where did she disappear to?  Where you off to then Mike?


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Yes - where did she disappear to?  Where you off to then Mike?



off from sunny(not that sunny really) glasgow to the even sunnier(well it always is sunny) saudi. out there for a few days then back to the uk for a few days then out there again for a few day then back again for a few days. then out again for 3 weeks lol. good job i collect frequent flyer miles!!!!!


not sure where she went corrine


----------



## Corrine

You jet setter you.......I'd like to say I am jealous but somehow I don't think Saudi would be my cup of tea!


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> You jet setter you.......I'd like to say I am jealous but somehow I don't think Saudi would be my cup of tea!



can be a little strange at first, but i like it and have actually bought a little place out here cos i like it so much lol.


----------



## Corrine

Wow!  I guess its better than an endless round of hotels....


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Wow!  I guess its better than an endless round of hotels....



yup it is in a secure compound to so it always safe(ish anyway). so you never been out to the middle east???


----------



## Corrine

No, never.  Its never really appealed - probably because of the way the media portray it.  There must be some nice bits somewhere?


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> No, never.  Its never really appealed - probably because of the way the media portray it.  There must be some nice bits somewhere?



some very nice places to go. saudi is good, but i love to be out in the desert away from the crowds. also israel is very beautiful. so is the city of petra. i love loads of places in the middle east but i have been working out there for the best part of my working life so far lol.

i think the media (as always) just concentrate on the bad parts of the life and culture. if they ctually showed it in a true light it would have a better profile than the uk.


----------



## Corrine

Media?  True light?  I didnt think that applied to them in any way shape or form lol!  I used to dream about working on a kibbutz in Isreal when I was about 16 - never did manage it tho.  I'd like to go to Jordan and Isreal at some point.


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Media?  True light?  I didnt think that applied to them in any way shape or form lol!  I used to dream about working on a kibbutz in Isreal when I was about 16 - never did manage it tho.  I'd like to go to Jordan and Isreal at some point.



most people who i meet on the flights are going as far as dubai and think thats the nice place in the middle east but how wrong they are. it is far to touristy for me (think blackpool but with shed loads more money) lol.

i loved isreal when i went. tel aviv is so cool at night and believe it or not they have relatively no crime at all. jorda is also a beautiful place. but i do love saudi lol kinda biased as i have my home there now lol


----------



## Corrine

The thing with Saudi for me is that whenever I have tried to work with them it's not worked out as I am a woman - and thats in terms of only telephone/email contact to plan logistics for events. And we are consistently told that only male consultants can do the delivery side....so to visit I'm assuming that I would be treated differently from a male and I know I wouldn't like that!


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> The thing with Saudi for me is that whenever I have tried to work with them it's not worked out as I am a woman - and thats in terms of only telephone/email contact to plan logistics for events. And we are consistently told that only male consultants can do the delivery side....so to visit I'm assuming that I would be treated differently from a male and I know I wouldn't like that!



there is alot of the country that still believes a woman is a third class citizen, but a lot of that attitude is from the older generation. even some of the younger girls are now going on to college and getting some well paid jobs. it is the same in a lot of these middle east countries, but lots are trying to change. only problem i see in saudi is that they allow the sharia laws to rule so it is a little harsh, but they have relaxed quite a bit in the past couple of years.


----------



## DiabeticDave

Corrine said:


> The thing with Saudi for me is that whenever I have tried to work with them it's not worked out as I am a woman - and thats in terms of only telephone/email contact to plan logistics for events. And we are consistently told that only male consultants can do the delivery side....so to visit I'm assuming that I would be treated differently from a male and I know I wouldn't like that!



Spent 18 months there, trust me, if you're not an Arab, you are treated different male or female. I suspect though, that females even more, as they are for breeding only out there....


----------



## Corrine

That was always my impression.  Maybe I'll leave it a few more years then before I visit!  You have a good time tho.....and least the weather will be good - I think we have rain forecast this weekend!


----------



## mikep1979

DiabeticDave said:


> Spent 18 months there, trust me, if you're not an Arab, you are treated different male or female. I suspect though, that females even more, as they are for breeding only out there....





Corrine said:


> That was always my impression.  Maybe I'll leave it a few more years then before I visit!  You have a good time tho.....and least the weather will be good - I think we have rain forecast this weekend!



where about in saudi dave???? i have never been treated any different out there.

lol well it was forcast as a good day on saturday over here corrine lol


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon insulinaddict 

how you doing???


----------



## DiabeticDave

Worked as a Fire appliance crew chief at Jeddah airport........are you saying you never saw the religious police wielding their canes!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello f**kers i'm back ..... missed anything?


----------



## mikep1979

DiabeticDave said:


> Worked as a Fire appliance crew chief at Jeddah airport........are you saying you never saw the religious police wielding their canes!!



i saw that, but never aimed at me. perhaps it cos i usually have something better than a cane to carry lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello f**kers i'm back ..... missed anything?



lol not really


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol not really




Boring !!!!! 




p.s. Steff ignore me, just having a bad day


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boring !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Steff ignore me, just having a bad day



lol yup. infact i was thinking of heading off to get some packing done and something to eat aswell lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Mike! Stop putting temptation in my way! Doubtless insulinaddict will see this and will instantly be jealous



Ha ha ... i'm being good now Tom. lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ... i'm being good now Tom. lol



really?????? why????? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> really?????? why????? lol




Trying to be good and stop trying to corrupt people.. he he 
i'm not sure how long my good behaviour will last though so beware... i must admit to having a momentary lapse when someone mentioned getting sponged down..............


----------



## mikep1979

so where is your fave place to visit then corrine???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Trying to be good and stop trying to corrupt people.. he he
> i'm not sure how long my good behaviour will last though so beware... i must adit to having a momentary lapse when someone mentioned getting sponged down..............



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> so where is your fave place to visit then corrine???



I love the SW corner of France, Far East (especially Thailand), Brisbane, New York.  Next on my wish list is either Peru or Venezuela.

And I keep getting booted off the site!


----------



## Corrine

DiabeticDave said:


> Spent 18 months there, trust me, if you're not an Arab, you are treated different male or female. I suspect though, that females even more, as they are for breeding only out there....



I think I'll wait for them to catch up a bit before I grace them with my presence....


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> I lave the SW corner of France, Far East (especially Thailand), Brisbane, New York.  Next on my wish list is either Peru or Venezuela.
> 
> And I keep getting booted off the site!



ah thailand!!! loved phucket and kho samoi. also love usa for the theme parks lol.


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> ah thailand!!! loved phucket and kho samoi. also love usa for the theme parks lol.



Oh Phuket......you got me reminiscing now.....and Pattaya....and Bangkok.  Malaysia is nice too.


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Oh Phuket......you got me reminiscing now.....and Pattaya....and Bangkok.  Malaysia is nice too.



never been to pattaya and only seen bangkok for the transfers to phuket lol.

been to vietnam once. was a few years ago, but it was so beautiful out there.

so you'd like to see venezuela and was it peru??? ive been to brazil with work but didnt get much time off to sightsee unfortunatly


----------



## Caroline

insulinaddict09 said:


> OOooerrrr ..... well i'm pleased to here that ....heard a few stories about you men, all talk and no action... he he
> mentioning talk... wheres Tom? hiding from me again....he gives me a little taster then bu**ers off to do.... course work..



Is course work the same as looking at a rude magazine and saying you're doing biology?


----------



## mikep1979

Caroline said:


> Is course work the same as looking at a rude magazine and saying you're doing biology?



hahahahahaha only if your a med student!!!!


----------



## Corrine

I forgot about Vietnam - I would love to go there, and Cambodia.  Yep - Venezuela and/or Peru.  Don't know why - apart from the fact that I've never been to South America and it looks appealing and different!


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> I forgot about Vietnam - I would love to go there, and Cambodia.  Yep - Venezuela and/or Peru.  Don't know why - apart from the fact that I've never been to South America and it looks appealing and different!



we went with my mum and dad to vietnam, as dad was out there many moons ago, and it was a superb holiday. yeah id like to see cambodia too. well south america does seem tobe very beautiful and i would like to see a few places out there. been to costa rica when i was 14 with my folks cos of dads work.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ... i'm being good now Tom. lol



It must be a crap day then addict! If you're behaving yourself what has the world come to???


----------



## Freddie99

Caroline said:


> Is course work the same as looking at a rude magazine and saying you're doing biology?



Insulinaddict wishes....


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> we went with my mum and dad to vietnam, as dad was out there many moons ago, and it was a superb holiday. yeah id like to see cambodia too. well south america does seem tobe very beautiful and i would like to see a few places out there. been to costa rica when i was 14 with my folks cos of dads work.



Funnily enough I sat next to a group of surfers on my way out to Texas who were off to Costa Rica for 3 weeks of surfing......I'd never really thought of it as a surf destination.

Farthest away I ever got with my parents was bl**dy Devon!


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Funnily enough I sat next to a group of surfers on my way out to Texas who were off to Costa Rica for 3 weeks of surfing......I'd never really thought of it as a surf destination.
> 
> Farthest away I ever got with my parents was bl**dy Devon!



it has some of the best beaches around but i never really thought of it as a surfers place, but then again i dont surf so i wouldnt really know lol.

my dad used to travel a lot with work so we moved around quite a bit. lucky i was born i a hospital really!!!! lol


----------



## Freddie99

Corrine said:


> Funnily enough I sat next to a group of surfers on my way out to Texas who were off to Costa Rica for 3 weeks of surfing......I'd never really thought of it as a surf destination.
> 
> Farthest away I ever got with my parents was bl**dy Devon!



Furthest I ever got with mine was a dump of a town very close to the French/German border. That dump would be where my dad is from. Think of Sheffield (the crappier parts) but in France. Yup, I'll apologise for putting that image into your heads...


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> my dad used to travel a lot with work so we moved around quite a bit. lucky i was born i a hospital really!!!! lol



Sure about that Mike??


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> it has some of the best beaches around but i never really thought of it as a surfers place, but then again i dont surf so i wouldnt really know lol.
> 
> my dad used to travel a lot with work so we moved around quite a bit. lucky i was born i a hospital really!!!! lol



Unfortunately my Dad was a lazy git in the work department - I think we only went on holiday 3 times before I left home!


----------



## Corrine

Tom Hreben said:


> Furthest I ever got with mine was a dump of a town very close to the French/German border. That dump would be where my dad is from. Think of Sheffield (the crappier parts) but in France. Yup, I'll apologise for putting that image into your heads...



Cheers Tom - somehow I don't think I'll ever look at France in the same way!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Furthest I ever got with mine was a dump of a town very close to the French/German border. That dump would be where my dad is from. Think of Sheffield (the crappier parts) but in France. Yup, I'll apologise for putting that image into your heads...





Tom Hreben said:


> Sure about that Mike??





Corrine said:


> Unfortunately my Dad was a lazy git in the work department - I think we only went on holiday 3 times before I left home!





Corrine said:


> Cheers Tom - somehow I don't think I'll ever look at France in the same way!





lol i have been t some parts of france but have to say the worst place was paris!!!! it was a dump!!!!!! hated the sight of the place and was glad when we got back to switzerland. and yeah im sure tom we have a pic to prove it mate hehehehe 

my dad was in the us army for years so we got to travel all over the world to see the different bases they had lol.

hahahaha well i dont really know to many places in france but i would love to go to some of the more scenic places


----------



## Steff

whats a swing box?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> whats a swing box?



a swing box???? why you need to know??? lol


----------



## Steff

sum1 sellin 1 at work


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sum1 sellin 1 at work



sorry huni cant help ya with that.


----------



## Steff

your no effing good


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> your no effing good



hahahahaha nope not with knowing what a swing box is


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It must be a crap day then addict! If you're behaving yourself what has the world come to???




yes just abit Tom.. iv'e not got much to say at the moment because i keep slipping back in to bad habits  Trying my best to behave but it's difficult... not used to being good. lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boring !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Steff ignore me, just having a bad day




no problem


----------



## Corrine

Do you mean sling box Steph?  I have one of those.....


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha nope not with knowing what a swing box is



lol well i will endevour to find out


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Do you mean sling box Steph?  I have one of those.....



ohh erm yes *slightly embarrest*

what is it then ?? is it electrical?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh erm yes *slightly embarrest*
> 
> what is it then ?? is it electrical?



so its not a "swing box" but a sling box!!!!!!!!! gggggrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Steff

yes i had swing on the brain for what ever reason


----------



## mikep1979

sling box - a consumer electronics device that streams live video from a TV or PVR to a broadband Internet-connected computer.


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> ohh erm yes *slightly embarrest*
> 
> what is it then ?? is it electrical?



Yes - its a little box that you sort of fix to your TV.  Then you add the software to a laptop for example and you can watch the TV on your laptop anywhere in the world (with internet access!)  We've got one plugged into the Sky box - which meant that I could watch English TV on my laptop while I was in the US.

How much are they selling it for?  I think they only cost about ?90 new.....


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> sling box - a consumer electronics device that streams live video from a TV or PVR to a broadband Internet-connected computer.



You put that so much better than I did


----------



## Steff

half that ?45 , i dont think i have the know how for one of them then , i only just managed to find the stand bye button on tele


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> You put that so much better than I did



lol well i have a way with words you know hahahaha


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i have a way with words you know hahahaha



yes.....you do.....


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> half that ?45 , i dont think i have the know how for one of them then , i only just managed to find the stand bye button on tele



Not a bad price - I have no idea how it works - the OH set it all up and put the stuff on my laptop!


----------



## Steff

Right people im away again no rest and all that 

mike will be sooo much quieter without ya hahahhah

addict x x laters corrine  x


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> yes.....you do.....



lol right well folks this is me having to say buhbye for now. have to go and pack for my flight. so keep it clean and dont scare anyone off will yall!!!!!!! ooooohhhhhh all right you dont have to keep it clean then!!!! 

see you all again on tuesday at some point lol


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> Right people im away again no rest and all that
> 
> mike will be sooo much quieter without ya hahahhah
> 
> addict x x laters corrine  x



Laters Steff


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> lol right well folks this is me having to say buhbye for now. have to go and pack for my flight. so keep it clean and dont scare anyone off will yall!!!!!!! ooooohhhhhh all right you dont have to keep it clean then!!!!
> 
> see you all again on tuesday at some point lol



Have fun and dont work too hard.


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Have fun and dont work too hard.



lol will try and not!!!!!! really i will!!!!!! hahahahaha  buhbye now all <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<gone


----------



## Caroline

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha only if your a med student!!!!



Think I'll become a med student, you know which magazines I'll be reading. there are one or two with hunky men in for us ladies, you just have to know where to look...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Caroline said:


> Think I'll become a med student, you know which magazines I'll be reading. there are one or two with hunky men in for us ladies, you just have to know where to look...



Good idea caroline... i was always in set 1 for biology... might have a look for the mags you suggested... not as much fun though are they


----------



## insulinaddict09

No-ones coming out to play so i'm going.... bye...


----------



## Caroline

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good idea caroline... i was always in set 1 for biology... might have a look for the mags you suggested... not as much fun though are they



depends what you do with the magazines, there are as many ideas as your imagination will allow


----------



## Einstein

Afternoon all, whats been happening today then?

Me, I had a couple of things on the car checked, and took Bruce for his first proper walk, he loved it!

All well with everyone? Did I see Mike has vanished?


----------



## Steff

alright all is good my end ,


aye thats mike away till tuesday now , how will this place cope hahah 

you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello.... i'm bored.... it's bloody raining again 
anyone out there??????????????


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello.... i'm bored.... it's bloody raining again
> anyone out there??????????????



Hahahaha, it's nice and sunny here in Eastbourne and it's tempting me to go for a gentle run! I'm bored off my tits but I've got to revise so that's got to be done some time today...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahahaha, it's nice and sunny here in Eastbourne and it's tempting me to go for a gentle run! I'm bored off my tits but I've got to revise so that's got to be done some time today...



more revision? tut tut...  it's been raining here all day and i'm totally bored  no-ones about to chat either. think ive pi**ed everyone off... oh well. What you revising for? ... keep it clean... lol only joking... i'm on my best behaviour.


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> alright all is good my end ,
> 
> 
> aye thats mike away till tuesday now , how will this place cope hahah
> 
> you ok?


 

Sorry, doing emails for work... yawn roll on retirement!

Yes, it's good here, Bruce is zonked on his sofa, hard like that boy has.

At least he's not on MY chair today! 

So peace without Mikey eh? And I'm out and about most of the weekend, just be careful with Tom ladies. Ok?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello.... i'm bored.... it's bloody raining again
> anyone out there??????????????


 
Been lovely since the crack of dawn this morning in Wiltshire 

Has Mike cast a spell on the local weather do you think InsulinAddict?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> more revision? tut tut...  it's been raining here all day and i'm totally bored  no-ones about to chat either. think ive pi**ed everyone off... oh well. What you revising for? ... keep it clean... lol only joking... i'm on my best behaviour.



I'll do my best to keep it clean...I'm revising for a Biology exam. It's called Central Concepts and involves things like learning the minutae of things like photosynthesis and respiration, god it's bloody boring. Doing History revision also. Civil rights in the USA 1865 - 1980. Again it's a drag.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll do my best to keep it clean...I'm revising for a Biology exam. It's called Central Concepts and involves things like learning the minutae of things like photosynthesis and respiration, god it's bloody boring. Doing History revision also. Civil rights in the USA 1865 - 1980. Again it's a drag.




oh my god ... shoot me now  no wonder your on here then....  i know i said keep it clean.... i was only joking!!! not that clean tom... give me something to ponder.....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh my god ... shoot me now  no wonder your on here then....  i know i said keep it clean.... i was only joking!!! not that clean tom... give me something to ponder.....



Ok, I'll do my best...

All ideas of running abandoned. My blood sugar is a perfect 5.1 mmol/L and I really can't be arsed to go out, get disgustingly hot and sweaty when all I want to do is chill...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Sorry, doing emails for work... yawn roll on retirement!
> 
> Yes, it's good here, Bruce is zonked on his sofa, hard like that boy has.
> 
> At least he's not on MY chair today!
> 
> So peace without Mikey eh? And I'm out and about most of the weekend, just be careful with Tom ladies. Ok?




hi Einstein... i'll try to be good and leave poor Tom alone.....he's already running scared  .......yes i think mike has jinxed the weather here... wait till he gets back!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, I'll do my best...
> 
> All ideas of running abandoned. My blood sugar is a perfect 5.1 mmol/L and I really can't be arsed to go out, get disgustingly hot and sweaty when all I want to do is chill...



How hot and sweaty.......?????  lol sorry that was habit lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> How hot and sweaty.......?????  lol sorry that was habit lol



Very hot, very sweaty. I'm trying to avoid some of my less savoury ways of saying I'm sweaty...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Very hot, very sweaty. I'm trying to avoid some of my less savoury ways of saying I'm sweaty...



Ooooo i'm trying to have clean thoughts here Tom but failing miserably.... what have you been up to to get so sweaty...... how come your sugars are sooooo good ? mine are sky high again!!!! must be all these bad thoughts eh ... sending them through the roof....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooooo i'm trying to have clean thoughts here Tom but failing miserably.... what have you been up to to get so sweaty...... how come your sugars are sooooo good ? mine are sky high again!!!! must be all these bad thoughts eh ... sending them through the roof....



It seems that at the moment I've got my levemir doses right!! Very few of my bloods are over 10 mmol/L and of those very few are over 15 mmol/L. I'm not sweaty at the moment but things will turn that way when I go home...my mum will say she's cold and have the heating on. Me and my dad will just wander around in shorts saying that we're too hot.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It seems that at the moment I've got my levemir doses right!! Very few of my bloods are over 10 mmol/L and of those very few are over 15 mmol/L. I'm not sweaty at the moment but things will turn that way when I go home...my mum will say she's cold and have the heating on. Me and my dad will just wander around in shorts saying that we're too hot.



lucky you.. my levels are all over the place for some reason  one minute i'm 28 the next 2.8 ahhh. iv'e not even eaten any carbs !!  might go and eat cake i think lol ........... shorts eh? tight running shorts?  soz getting debautched again lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> lucky you.. my levels are all over the place for some reason  one minute i'm 28 the next 2.8 ahhh. iv'e not even eaten any carbs !!  might go and eat cake i think lol ........... shorts eh? tight running shorts?  soz getting debautched again lol



Yup, my immodest rugyb/running shorts which rather short! Must say that I will just want to get out of my suit and settle infront of the TV with a beer when I get home.


----------



## insulinaddict09

P.s Tom... what does it say above your'e avatar?


----------



## Freddie99

High on insulin...bugger.


----------



## insulinaddict09

immodest running shorts eh? the mind boggles...... your'e not helping me to give up my naughty ways with thoughts like that Tom  ......... keep them coming


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> immodest running shorts eh? the mind boggles...... your'e not helping me to give up my naughty ways with thoughts like that Tom  ......... keep them coming



It's what amuses me so I'll keep 'em coming! I'll let you wonder about the contents of the shorts...but for now I must disappear as I really need to get on with some work


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> High on insulin...bugger.



i know the feeling well lol ..... although i have yet to hit the deck lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It's what amuses me so I'll keep 'em coming! I'll let you wonder about the contents of the shorts...but for now I must disappear as I really need to get on with some work



oh just gets interesting and you run away ... again  hope you come back later   i will think about " the contents " of the shorts for now


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Steff*

Stef... where are you? you not coming out to play...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh just gets interesting and you run away ... again  hope you come back later   i will think about " the contents " of the shorts for now



First rule of show business addict - always leave 'em calling for more...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> First rule of show business addict - always leave 'em calling for more...



MORE!!!!!............ please, it's soooooooo boring being good


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> MORE!!!!!............ please, it's soooooooo boring being good



Hmm I'm sure I can lower the tone even more...

Just give me something to work on


----------



## insulinaddict09

You hiding tom?......


----------



## Steff

Einstein said:


> Sorry, doing emails for work... yawn roll on retirement!
> 
> Yes, it's good here, Bruce is zonked on his sofa, hard like that boy has.
> 
> At least he's not on MY chair today!
> 
> So peace without Mikey eh? And I'm out and about most of the weekend, just be careful with Tom ladies. Ok?



same here einstein hun im afraid work work work x


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> You hiding tom?......



Sort of addict...trying to get on with some work right now. Not much fun I can tell you. Yeah, something does tell me that we might want to try and hold it back just a little on the smutty areas...


----------



## insulinaddict09

hi steff.. you coming out to play???


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi steff.. you coming out to play???



Sod the work. It can wait. So yeah, things to work on...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sort of addict...trying to get on with some work right now. Not much fun I can tell you. Yeah, something does tell me that we might want to try and hold it back just a little on the smutty areas...



yeah ok Tom... i'll try and be good then  don't work too hard will you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sod the work. It can wait. So yeah, things to work on...



ooo you coming back to play then Tom???? pleeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Freddie99

F*ck it. Work sucks. I'm coming out to play for a little.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo you coming back to play then Tom???? pleeeeeeeeeeeese



I most definitely am!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I most definitely am!



oooo goody!! do i have to be good though??...  things to work on you were saying......? more please


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oooo goody!! do i have to be good though??...  things to work on you were saying......? more please



I have many things to work on addict...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I have many things to work on addict...



 thats not fair!!!! i thought you were playing???? pleeeeesssssssseee


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> thats not fair!!!! i thought you were playing???? pleeeeesssssssseee



That was meant to be an opening for you there addict!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> That was meant to be an opening for you there addict!



Oh i see...... well you are being VERY tempting there Tom.


----------



## insulinaddict09

What you up to there Tom.... details please


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Stef... where are you? you not coming out to play...



nope lol , busy busy for once ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

you ok steff?? what you been up to... much ?


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> you ok steff?? what you been up to... much ? [/QUOTE
> 
> yeah im ok you?
> 
> nope just the usual , work cooked ironed all the mundane things a gal gotta do


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ok steff?? what you been up to... much ? [/QUOTE
> 
> yeah im ok you?
> 
> nope just the usual , work cooked ironed all the mundane things a gal gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im ok, had abit of a rough morning, sorted out now  bored senseless.. Toms been entertaining me though
> quiet without "god" isn't it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

yup sure is


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Where is everybody????*

is there anybody there...............


----------



## Steff

good grief this place is deserted


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good grief this place is deserted



hello steff, i'm here lurking


----------



## Steff

glad some one else is doing same lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> glad some one else is doing same lol x



where is everyone tonight... any lurkers want to chat to me and steff???
it is so boring when no-one is about


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Bored*

bored bored bored.......... i really must do something about this insomnia!!!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> is there anybody there...............


 
Back! Hi there anyone online!


----------



## DiabeticDave

As I grow in age, I value women over 40 most of all. Here are just a
few reasons why:

A woman over 40 will never wake you in the middle of the night and ask,
'What are you thinking?' She doesn't care what you think.

If a woman over 40 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit
around whining about it. She does something she wants to do, and it's
usually more interesting.

Women over 40 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with
you at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of
course, if you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you if they
think they can get away with it.

Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They know what
it's like to be unappreciated.

Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a
woman over 40.

Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 40 is far sexier than
her younger counterpart.

Older women are forthright and honest. They'll tell you right off if
you are a jerk, if you are acting like one. You don't ever have to
wonder where you stand with her.

Yes, we praise women over 40 for a multitude of reasons. Unfortunately,
it's not reciprocal. For every stunning, smart, well-coiffed, hot woman
over 40, there is a bald, paunchy relic in yellow pants making a fool
of himself with some 22-year old waitress. Ladies, I apologize.

For all those men who say, 'Why buy the cow when you can get the milk
for free?', here's an update for you. Nowadays 80% of women are against
marriage. Why? Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire
pig just to get a little sausage!


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Back! Hi there anyone online!



hi Einstein... looks like me just missed eachother earlier!


----------



## Steff

morning all x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning steff, hope you and yours are all ok today.


----------



## Donald

Good morning another Day another Bank holiday.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Good morning another Day another Bank holiday.



Morning.. at least it is sunny today


----------



## Donald

Yes it sunny but up here there is also a cold wind Brr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Yes it sunny but up here there is also a cold wind Brr



I know what you mean... the sun is shining but the wind is absolutely baltic!! I'm not complaining though as all it did yesterday was rain


----------



## Einstein

Morning all!

Sunny in Wiltshire!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sunny in Wiltshire!



morning Einstein.. sunny in liverpool yippeee  you ok today?


----------



## Donald

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know what you mean... the sun is shining but the wind is absolutely baltic!! I'm not complaining though as all it did yesterday was rain



Tell me about it went shopping yeasterday it was fine but when I was walking home it started to rain just glad it was on the way home.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Tell me about it went shopping yeasterday it was fine but when I was walking home it started to rain just glad it was on the way home.



I know we really should learn to make the most of abit of sunshine when we get it in this country  As for me i'm getting the barbeque out and the alcohol before the sun goes in


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> morning Einstein.. sunny in liverpool yippeee  you ok today?


 
Hi Addict,

I think I'm ok, lacking in sleep is I think the problem oh and a snoring lump aslep on my arm! 

How's you today?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> morning Einstein.. sunny in liverpool yippeee  you ok today?


 
Hi Addict,

Was just thinking, if Mikes away and its sunny in Liverpool WHO has nicked the clouds? 

Hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hi Addict,
> 
> I think I'm ok, lacking in sleep is I think the problem oh and a snoring lump aslep on my arm!
> 
> How's you today?




Ha i know what you mean about the lack of sleep, i've had a touch of insomnia for a while now and only go to bed at around 3am 
i'm assuming the snoring lump on your arm is Bruce and not your other half!!
i'm having a brilliant day today  just had an offer to good to refuse  the drought is over!!! ...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hi Addict,
> 
> Was just thinking, if Mikes away and its sunny in Liverpool WHO has nicked the clouds?
> 
> Hehe



Hmmm good point.... it is Liverpool... could be anyone, you know what scousers are like! lol  anyway they can keep them... i want sunshine, i'm getting the b-b-q & alcohol out ... i've got company later


----------



## Einstein

What drought??

Yes, I was meaning Bruce!

There other activities than sleeping you know


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm good point.... it is Liverpool... could be anyone, you know what scousers are like! lol  anyway they can keep them... i want sunshine, i'm getting the b-b-q & alcohol out ... i've got company later


 
Best get my skates on if I need to be up there later on - what time did you want me??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> What drought??
> 
> Yes, I was meaning Bruce!
> 
> There other activities than sleeping you know




ha well the drought is soon to be over... if you know what i mean  All the youngsters are now safe from me lol. Someone who i met a while ago has txt and asked me out .... yippee... poor poor man.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha well the drought is soon to be over... if you know what i mean  All the youngsters are now safe from me lol. Someone who i met a while ago has txt and asked me out .... yippee... poor poor man.


 
Steady on, do you have lots of carbs in stock? For him I mean! 

Is this the first date or re-ignition of an old flame?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Best get my skates on if I need to be up there later on - what time did you want me??



ah sorry Einstein... even iv'e got some morals lol  one young man  is enough. well i'll get back to you on that as he is only 22.. so time will tell lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah sorry Einstein... even iv'e got some morals lol  one young man is enough. well i'll get back to you on that as he is only 22.. so time will tell lol


 
22 and you say you have morals


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Steady on, do you have lots of carbs in stock? For him I mean!
> 
> Is this the first date or re-ignition of an old flame?[/QUOTE
> 
> sort of first date... we have been out in a group before for a drink and meal, but this is a one to one  Just having a few drinks and a laugh. he's a fit young man so he won't need the carbs but i think i will  No only joking... i couldnt possibly on a 1st date and all that... IS this classed as a 1st date i wonder? * ponders*


----------



## Einstein

Hmmm I think perhaps for his safety it should be, there there is always the option to say goodbye to him at five to midnight, then at five past midnight, new day, new date


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hmmm I think perhaps for his safety it should be, there there is always the option to say goodbye to him at five to midnight, then at five past midnight, new day, new date



Good idea... i like your thinking  
I think i will be good though as i am quite shy really.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good idea... i like your thinking
> I think i will be good though as i am quite shy really.


 
Thats not what Mike said! And I can't bring Tom into this...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Thats not what Mike said! And I can't bring Tom into this...




oh really!!!! well Mike wouldnt know and i was only joking with Tom, and he knows it  Actually i am very shy


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh really!!!! well Mike wouldnt know and i was only joking with Tom, and he knows it  Actually i am very shy


 
Makes two of us that are shy. And I am only teasing you over Tom... I hope!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Makes two of us that are shy. And I am only teasing you over Tom... I hope!




Ha your shy as well are you... well there are still a few of us left in the world are there... 
Teasing me over tom?? i was only playing!! i dont really make a habit of seducing young men, we were just having a laugh thats all.
thats my story and i'm sticking to it  So how come you dont sleep very well then? my insomnia started a few months ago... i just wander around the house most of the night or sit on my laptop while everyone else is sleeping ...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha your shy as well are you... well there are still a few of us left in the world is there...
> Teasing me over tom?? i was only playing!! i dont really make a habit of seducing young men, we were just having a laugh thats all.
> thats my story and i'm sticking to it  So how come you dont sllep very well then? my insomnia started a few months ago... i just wander around the house most of the night or sit on my laptop while everyone else is sleeping ...


 
Pain and vertigo/balance are my main reasons. Nothing more.

Teasing is fun, but then so is the chase and the catch - well, from what I remember it was!

There have to be a few shy ones, imagine a world of Mikeys!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha your shy as well are you... well there are still a few of us left in the world are there... Teasing me over tom?? i was only playing!! i dont really make a habit of seducing young men, we were just having a laugh thats all.
> thats my story and i'm sticking to it  So how come you dont sleep very well then? *my insomnia started a few months ago... i just wander around the house most of the night *or sit on my laptop while everyone else is sleeping ...



Get a second job......as for seduction, it's great, and if you can seduce someone younger, then IMHO go for it.......life is too short.


----------



## Einstein

DiabeticDave said:


> Get a second job......as for seduction, it's great, and if you can seduce someone younger, then IMHO go for it.......life is too short.


 
Hey DiabeticDave,

I hope that doesn't mean you make a habbit of seducing younger men 

If so, do I need to be worried!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> Get a second job......as for seduction, it's great, and if you can seduce someone younger, then IMHO go for it.......life is too short.



ha ha thanks for that dave lol.. I think that i may have found a cure  at least for a while. As for seduction why not if you are both two consenting adults.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Pain and vertigo/balance are my main reasons. Nothing more.
> 
> Teasing is fun, but then so is the chase and the catch - well, from what I remember it was!
> 
> There have to be a few shy ones, imagine a world of Mikeys!!!



dont know what causes mine.. my mind just works overtime, i've read every book in the house a million times.. thats alot of books as i'm a bit of a geek.
I agree teasing is fun and so is the chase.. i'll let you know whether the catch was worth it someother time... lol  i've not had to chase this one... wheres the fun in that!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> dont know what causes mine.. my mind just works overtime, i've read every book in the house a million times.. thats alot of books as i'm a bit of a geek.
> I agree teasing is fun and so is the chase.. i'll let you know whether the catch was worth it someother time... lol i've not had to chase this one... wheres the fun in that!!


 

Hmmmm yes, gathered what makes it work overtime! 

I'd not put you as a geek, but I've told you a million times, don't exagerate!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hmmmm yes, gathered what makes it work overtime!
> 
> I'd not put you as a geek, but I've told you a million times, don't exagerate!




Lol thats not always on my mind you know Einstein!!! i'm affraid i am a bit of a geek, i have a thirst for knowledge and love learning new things.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol thats not always on my mind you know Einstein!!! i'm affraid i am a bit of a geek, i have a thirst for knowledge and love learning new things.


 
Whats not always on your mind? Why you can't sleep?

I have no doubt about your thirst for knowledge being similart to that for Vodka  hic!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Whats not always on your mind? Why you can't sleep?
> 
> I have no doubt about your thirst for knowledge being similart to that for Vodka  hic!



ha ha i'm not falling for that!!.. i'm behaving now  i will admit to a thirst for smirnoff vodka, thats all i'm admitting... i'll see the priest on sunday for all my other sins.... might take a while... Lol only joking  Right i'm going now babe, things to do.. i'll be back later for a chat. have a good day.. 
Bye Anne x


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> afternoon all xx


Afternoon Steff, how are you?


----------



## Steff

yeah im ok 


you


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> yeah im ok
> 
> 
> you


 
I'm still here


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello people..


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello people..


 
That was quick Anne, date one over, think it needs to be tomorrow not this evening before its classed as the second date


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> That was quick Anne, date one over, think it needs to be tomorrow not this evening before its classed as the second date



ha ha...lol it's abit early for that  just had a few bits to sort out in the house thats all.  Steffi still about?


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha...lol it's abit early for that  just had a few bits to sort out in the house thats all.  Steffi still about?


 
She was here a minute ago, said Hi, not seen her since...

All sorted then, the candles, Barry Manilow's greatest hits or are you going for a bit of Meat Loaf as the seduction suite?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> She was here a minute ago, said Hi, not seen her since...
> 
> All sorted then, the candles, Barry Manilow's greatest hits or are you going for a bit of Meat Loaf as the seduction suite?




yeah all sorted.. candles.. lol i dont think so!! well definately not barry manilow ha ha. i have quite an eclectic taste in music and dont think the neighbours would appreciate it too much.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah all sorted.. candles.. lol i dont think so!! well definately not barry manilow ha ha. i have quite an eclectic taste in music and dont think the neighbours would appreciate it too much.


 
And of course a 22 year old wouldn't know old Bazza, Chris de Burgh, but he might know wham bham thank you mam


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> And of course a 22 year old wouldn't know old Bazza, Chris de Burgh, but he might know wham bham thank you mam




well thats not a problem as we have known eachother for a little while through friends.. we have pretty much the same tastes in music  
As for the wham bam thank you mam.. no comment  No seriously it's not all about "that" its whether you get on and have a laugh.. after all lifes too short to be miserable lol thats why i'm always a happy person... well apart from the odd diabetic "why me..sob sob" bit of self pity... like yesterday.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> well thats not a problem as we have known eachother for a little while through friends.. we have pretty much the same tastes in music
> As for the wham bam thank you mam.. no comment  No seriously it's not all about "that" its whether you get on and have a laugh.. after all lifes too short to be miserable lol thats why i'm always a happy person... well apart from the odd diabetic "why me..sob sob" bit of self pity... like yesterday.


 
Oops, sorry I didn't notice that yesterday... Well, we all have a few of those moments, we're all human after all, ok, ok, we don't need to have a discussion about my being human or not. Thankyou very much


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't notice that yesterday... Well, we all have a few of those moments, we're all human after all, ok, ok, we don't need to have a discussion about my being human or not. Thankyou very much



yes i know what you mean... we are only human after all. Yes i did have not quite such a good day yesterday actually... very rare but on occasion i have a down day.. like all my fellow diabetics i'm sure.. i just give myself a shake and get on with whatever life decides to throw my way next.. i'm getting quite good at catching!!! Lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i know what you mean... we are only human after all. Yes i did have not quite such a good day yesterday actually... very rare but on occasion i have a down day.. like all my fellow diabetics i'm sure.. i just give myself a shake and get on with whatever life decides to throw my way next.. i'm getting quite good at catching!!! Lol


 
Ah, I don't tend to bother trying to catch all of it, sometimes its worth dropping a few clangers 

Good to hear you're back on top.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Ah, I don't tend to bother trying to catch all of it, sometimes its worth dropping a few clangers
> 
> Good to hear you're back on top.



well it does'nt take long for me to snap out of it  As for your other remark.. not going there, iv'e changed my ways and am not entering in to such conversations .


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> well it does'nt take long for my to snap out of it  As for your other remark.. not going there, iv'e changed my ways and am not entering in to such conversations .


 
I simply meant you don't need to catch all that life throws at you.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I simply meant you don't need to catch all that life throws at you.



ha ha yeah i know.. i do duck every so often!! right batterys going on laptop as i am in the garden enjoying the sunshine at the moment.. back later bye!!!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yeah i know.. i do duck every so often!! right batterys going on laptop as i am in the garden enjoying the sunshine at the moment.. back later bye!!!


 
BFN enjoy D


----------



## DiabeticDave

Einstein said:


> Hey DiabeticDave,
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you make a habbit of seducing younger men
> 
> If so, do I need to be worried!!!



No....as you have a beard. I love lumpy jumpers, so you are doubly safe


----------



## Steff

hya all..
if i leave a comment and then not another for ages tis coz weekends im alllways busy no othere reason pple xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*hello people*



steff09 said:


> hya all..
> if i leave a comment and then not another for ages tis coz weekends im alllways busy no othere reason pple xxxxxxxxxxxx



Hello people.. hope everyone is having a good weekend so far 


i'm glad everything is ok with you steff.


----------



## mikep1979

evening all. hope everyone is well???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all. hope everyone is well???



Hello babe.. hope work is going ok


----------



## katie

hey guys,

I wish i was in a night club right now dancing to lady gaga *sigh*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I wish i was in a night club right now dancing to lady gaga *sigh*



ha ha.. lady ga ga? actually i do like pokerface... don't tell anyone though will you lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello babe.. hope work is going ok



i've had to come back to the uk so im in sunny cheshire now lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i've had to come back to the uk so im in sunny cheshire now lol



oh lucky you... not.. lol hows it going?? not much been going on in your absence i'm affraid


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh lucky you... not.. lol hows it going?? not much been going on in your absence i'm affraid



its not going to bad. yeah i noticed it had been quiet without me lol. i leave you guys for 24 hours and you ruin my thread!!!!! lol joking


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> its not going to bad. yeah i noticed it had been quiet without me lol. i leave you guys for 24 hours and you ruin my thread!!!!! lol joking



cheeky  i've just been being good -ish.. had to edit a few threads but other than that i'm behaving...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> cheeky  i've just been being good -ish.. had to edit a few threads but other than that i'm behaving...



lol why you being good???? 

see the post about your date lol how did it go???


----------



## insulinaddict09

hellllloooooo Katie!!!! you still there......????


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha.. lady ga ga? actually i do like pokerface... don't tell anyone though will you lol



LOL, I didn't like her at first but then I listened to her album and it's too good not to like.  Im guessing you like filthy lyrics just from reading your posts on here, i'm sure you'd like it   It's the perfect trashy music to dance to and the girl can even sing which helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdXnlvUe3I

Where have you been Mike?


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol why you being good????
> 
> see the post about your date lol how did it go???



yeah it went good, we've been out a few times before in a group and get on really well. i was good though and sent him home in one piece un-scathed lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> LOL, I didn't like her at first but then I listened to her album and it's too good not to like.  Im guessing you like filthy lyrics just from reading your posts on here, i'm sure you'd like it   It's the perfect trashy music to dance to and the girl can even sing which helps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdXnlvUe3I
> 
> Where have you been Mike?



lol nice to see ive been missed!!!! 

i had to jet off to saudi, but i had some bad news before i left and was able to get some time off to come back home.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah it went good, we've been out a few times before in a group and get on really well. i was good though and sent him home in one piece un-scathed lol



lol well i seen the reply that your shy and i can see it must be true 

i really meen that by the way.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol nice to see ive been missed!!!!
> 
> i had to jet off to saudi, but i had some bad news before i left and was able to get some time off to come back home.



wow saudi! what do you do?

sorry to hear you got bad news, hope everything is ok x


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> wow saudi! what do you do?
> 
> sorry to hear you got bad news, hope everything is ok x



i work as a cpo/bodyguard

nah its not good to be honest. only on here for a little bit then i gotta make a move as i aint slept yet


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> LOL, I didn't like her at first but then I listened to her album and it's too good not to like.  Im guessing you like filthy lyrics just from reading your posts on here, i'm sure you'd like it   It's the perfect trashy music to dance to and the girl can even sing which helps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdXnlvUe3I
> 
> Where have you been Mike?



Katie!! i've got no idea what you are talking about!!!!  I seem to be getting all the blame.. it wasn't just me i was encouraged. i'm being good now so we will have to rely on mike for the smut now lol.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Katie!! i've got no idea what you are talking about!!!!  I seem to be getting all the blame.. it wasn't just me i was encouraged. i'm being good now so we will have to rely on mike for the smut now lol.



its not me who is the smutty one!!!! it was einstein who led us all astray!!!!! heehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i seen the reply that your shy and i can see it must be true
> 
> i really meen that by the way.




ha ha well i am actually... i'm just easily led  ... well to be honest i cba ,my heart wasn't in it .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i am actually... i'm just easily led  ... well to be honest i cba ,my heart wasn't in it .



lol and why not???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> its not me who is the smutty one!!!! it was einstein who led us all astray!!!!! heehehe



well that is a possibility... but it's always us that look like a bunch of t**ts is'nt it lol.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well that is a possibility... but it's always us that look like a bunch of t**ts is'nt it lol.



lol well normally me  lol


----------



## katie

ah dont be good, we all love the smut on here lol. this is exactly why i listen to lady gaga

"i'm bluffin' with my muffin"
"I wanna take a ride on your disco stick"
"I can see you staring there from across the block
With a smile on your mouth and your hand on your c..."

etc etc


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ah dont be good, we all love the smut on here lol. this is exactly why i listen to lady gaga
> 
> "i'm bluffin' with my muffin"
> "I wanna take a ride on your disco stick"
> "I can see you staring there from across the block
> With a smile on your mouth and your hand on your c..."
> 
> etc etc



hahahahaha i can see i will have to get a copy of that album then!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol and why not???



i really c.b.a. he's really nice and absolutely gorgeous ... i must be mad lol half the thrill is in the chase and he didnt take any chasing.


----------



## katie

lol yeah it's great


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> i really c.b.a. he's really nice and absolutely gorgeous ... i must be mad lol half the thrill is in the chase and he didnt take any chasing.



so your not gonna see him again??? (i might be getting this way wrong here lol)


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha i can see i will have to get a copy of that album then!!!!!!!!



omg ive just realised why you like bjork!  the lyrics to cocoon, venus as a boy...


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> i really c.b.a. he's really nice and absolutely gorgeous ... i must be mad lol half the thrill is in the chase and he didnt take any chasing.



too into you??

that puts me off too!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol yeah it's great



well seen as it is you who recomended it katie and you have such good taste in music i will have to get it (well you do like bjork)


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> omg ive just realised why you like bjork!  the lyrics to cocoon, venus as a boy...



hahahahahaha nah thats not the reason i like her katie


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ah dont be good, we all love the smut on here lol. this is exactly why i listen to lady gaga
> 
> "i'm bluffin' with my muffin"
> "I wanna take a ride on your disco stick"
> "I can see you staring there from across the block
> With a smile on your mouth and your hand on your c..."
> 
> etc etc



 Ive got the album but haven't really listened to it properly yet , it depends what mood im in as to what music i listen to. give me nirvana any day... obviously it helps that kurt was f**king hot. lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive got the album but haven't really listened to it properly yet , it depends what mood im in as to what music i listen to. give me nirvana any day... obviously it helps that kurt was f**king hot. lol



well she isnt really like nirvana... hehe 

Kurt was indeed hot.  What else do you like?


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha nah thats not the reason i like her katie



lol ok if you are sure mike


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> too into you??
> 
> that puts me off too!



yeah just abit, he's quite a young for his age aswell... what a shame.. he's got the looks but i like to be able to have an educated conversation sometimes.. not that you'd know that by the conversations we have on here lol. give me brains anytime.. i was tempted by the treats on offer though.. well he is hot ha ha.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah just abit, he's quite a young for his age aswell... what a shame.. he's got the looks but i like to be able to have an educated conversation sometimes.. not that you'd know that by the conversations we have on here lol. give me brains anytime.. i was tempted by the treats on offer though.. well he is hot ha ha.



ah a youngster acting even younger. makes me laugh when i see them acting like that lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> well she isnt really like nirvana... hehe
> 
> Kurt was indeed hot.  What else do you like?



ive got an eclectic taste in music.. anything from alice cooper, mcr, fallout boy [ooh pete] akon ,n-dubz, all the way through to coldplay and all american rejects.. pretty much anything really


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ah a youngster acting even younger. makes me laugh when i see them acting like that lol



i know but what a crying shame


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> i know but what a crying shame



lol yeah but you could always use him as a booty call  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah but you could always use him as a booty call  lol



i know but he wouldnt need much calling..lol he was certainly eager..


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> i know but he wouldnt need much calling..lol he was certainly eager..



lol so he was too keen then. *mental note to self play it cool* lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so he was too keen then. *mental note to self play it cool* lol



ha ha ok then babe.. start playing it cool lol

katie where are you???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ok then babe.. start playing it cool lol
> 
> katie where are you???



*plays it cool* lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ok then babe.. start playing it cool lol
> 
> katie where are you???




sorry im being slow lol.  How old is he? I say definatley keep him on call hehe.
Wish I had someone to booty call!

Ooh i secretly like the n-dubz


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> sorry im being slow lol.  How old is he? I say definatley keep him on call hehe.
> Wish I had someone to booty call!
> 
> Ooh i secretly like the n-dubz



lol you ladies and them booty calls 

n-dubz are ok. like akon better and also like usher to.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> sorry im being slow lol.  How old is he? I say definatley keep him on call hehe.
> Wish I had someone to booty call!
> 
> Ooh i secretly like the n-dubz




he's 22 .. 6"4 dark hair green eyes and is very hot...said i'd give him a ring.. after weekend but dont know whether i'll bother.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol you ladies and them booty calls



I thought men liked booty calls 

i sent a text saying "this is a booty call, fancy some post break-up sex?" a couple of years ago (i was drunk).  I'm eternally ashamed! It was fun though


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> I thought men liked booty calls
> 
> i sent a text saying "this is a booty call, fancy some post break-up sex?" a couple of years ago (i was drunk).  I'm eternally ashamed! It was fun though



lol well we do like them to  hahahahaha hard not to like them!!!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> he's 22 .. 6"4 dark hair green eyes and is very hot...said i'd give him a ring.. after weekend but dont know whether i'll bother.



Wow he's even too young for me, send him this way anyway haha!  I can't believe you are seeing such a young guy - good work though


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> Wow he's even too young for me, send him this way anyway haha!  I can't believe you are seeing such a young guy - good work though



lol send him your way


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I thought men liked booty calls
> 
> i sent a text saying "this is a booty call, fancy some post break-up sex?" a couple of years ago (i was drunk).  I'm eternally ashamed! It was fun though



ha ha did you get a text back.. thats the main thing lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha did you get a text back.. thats the main thing lol



haha i did indeed, he came straight over 
(it was better than when we were together too )

Yep Mike, i'm on the lookout haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Wow he's even too young for me, send him this way anyway haha!  I can't believe you are seeing such a young guy - good work though



lol well you only live once so f*ck it i say!!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> haha i did indeed, he cam straight over
> (it was better than when we were together too )
> 
> Yep Mike, i'm on the lookout haha





insulinaddict09 said:


> lol well you only live once so f*ck it i say!!



lol im shocked!!!!! lol only kiddin katie 

hahahahaha nice way to put it insulinaddict


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha i did indeed, he cam straight over
> (it was better than when we were together too )
> 
> Yep Mike, i'm on the lookout haha



yeah thats definately one of the things i miss while single.. * ponders* yeah still definately miss it alot.. it is one of my favourite pastimes after all


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah thats definately one of the things i miss while single.. * ponders* yeah still definately miss it alot.. it is one of my favourite pastimes after all



lol well i would add to that.....................................................................




but im not gonna


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i would add to that.....................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im not gonna



Lol i can imagine which way this conversation is going... and it's not my doing.... for once ha ha ..


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol i can imagine which way this conversation is going... and it's not my doing.... for once ha ha ..



hahahahaha it is you!!!! your leading me along the path!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha it is you!!!! your leading me along the path!!!!!!! hehehehe




leading you along the path??.... no it's definately you.. you think with your d*c*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> leading you along the path??.... no it's definately you.. you think with your d*c*!!!!!!!!!!



hahahahahaha nah you just think of my d**k!!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## katie

"I'm on a mission and it involves some heavy touching, yeah
You've indicated your interest, i'm educated in sex, yes
And now i want it bad, want it bad
I love game, i love game"

Lady gaga again


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha nah you just think of my d**k!!!!!!!! hehehehehe



wow you have stepped over the line now


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> "I'm on a mission and it involves some heavy touching, yeah
> You've indicated your interest, i'm educated in sex, yes
> And now i want it bad, want it bad
> I love game, i love game"
> 
> Lady gaga again



hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> "I'm on a mission and it involves some heavy touching, yeah
> You've indicated your interest, i'm educated in sex, yes
> And now i want it bad, want it bad
> I love game, i love game"
> 
> Lady gaga again




seems you are in good company in this forum katie lol.... with mike the king of innuendo!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow you have stepped over the line now


see what i mean katie? i said nothiing and he's getting all carried away talking about his appendadges!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> see what i mean katie? i said nothiing and he's getting all carried away talking about his appendadges!!!



lol   


nah im just messing with you


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> nah im just messing with you



yeah ok mike... i believe you......or do i?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ok mike... i believe you......or do i?



well i hope you do


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> seems you are in good company in this forum katie lol.... with mike the king of innuendo!!!



lol yep i definitely feel at home here in amongst all this filth!


btw insulinaddict, you need to add your pic to the picture thread so mike can harass you some more


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol yep i definitely feel at home here in amongst all this filth!
> 
> 
> btw insulinaddict, you need to add your pic to the picture thread so mike can harass you some more



hahahahahaha so your another filth monger then katie???? 

i dont harass anyone!!!!!!! im a little upset at that remark katie    only kiddin


----------



## katie

yep im afraid so. you should hear the conversations me and my friends have 
They are too depressing at the moment though, due to me being sex starved lol.

I know u like to harrass addict and have a special love for her


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol yep i definitely feel at home here in amongst all this filth!
> 
> 
> btw insulinaddict, you need to add your pic to the picture thread so mike can harass you some more



yeah will do ... just have too sort out a decent pic to put on...


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yep im afraid so. you should hear the conversations me and my friends have
> They are too depressing at the moment though, due to me being sex starved lol.
> 
> I know u like to harrass addict and have a special love for her



aww poor katie 

yeah it is a special bond i feel we have lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah will do ... just have too sort out a decent pic to put on...



whoop whoop, It's my mission to get all the regulars to post a pic!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> whoop whoop, It's my mission to get all the regulars to post a pic!



cant believe she put she needs to post a decent one!!!!!! lol i posted the only one i have!!!!!! i look like a bag of bones on it lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> aww poor katie
> 
> yeah it is a special bond i feel we have lol



yes poor me  hehe!

you definitely do. i think you might be a bit old for her though!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep im afraid so. you should hear the conversations me and my friends have
> They are too depressing at the moment though, due to me being sex starved lol.
> 
> I know u like to harrass addict and have a special love for her




ha ha you can take him off my hands if you like katie... ive normally got steffi as back up but she's not here


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yes poor me  hehe!
> 
> you definitely do. i think you might be a bit old for her though!!



aww never mind katie i am sure a nice young man will be along soon to answer your booty call. heck i think tom is free nowadays lol

hahahahaha yeah i think i may be to. after all i am 29  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes poor me  hehe!
> 
> you definitely do. i think you might be a bit old for her though!!



ha ha .... stop talking about me you f**kers!!! lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> aww never mind katie i am sure a nice young man will be along soon to answer your booty call. heck i think tom is free nowadays lol
> 
> hahahahaha yeah i think i may be to. after all i am 29  lol



ok seriously, 18 is too young. my LITTLE brother is 18 and he is 5 years younger than me!

a 24+ yr old would be perfect. (this sounds like an advert).

yep, far too old for addict


----------



## insulinaddict09

back in 5 you two.  please try and keep it respectable....well at least try!!!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok seriously, 18 is too young. my LITTLE brother is 18 and he is 5 years younger than me!
> 
> a 24+ yr old would be perfect. (this sounds like an advert).
> 
> yep, far too old for addict



lol well i must be going. my brother is milling around the room so he must wanna chat to me.

cheers for the chat tonight. its been nice to be distracted for a bit. well i hope to chat to you two cuties gain soon  lol

TTFN


----------



## katie

ok we'll try!


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i must be going. my brother is milling around the room so he must wanna chat to me.
> 
> cheers for the chat tonight. its been nice to be distracted for a bit. well i hope to chat to you two cuties gain soon  lol
> 
> TTFN



goodnight Mike, glad we could distract you!

x


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> goodnight Mike, glad we could distract you!
> 
> x



night night katie. and again ta. it is nice to be able to take my mind of stuuf at the min. well chat again soon i hope 

night x


----------



## insulinaddict09

hi katie you still there??


----------



## katie

i am now but u have probably gone! nooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i am now but u have probably gone! nooo



ha ha no i'm still here... im an insomniac so ive just been mooching on the forums


----------



## katie

me too, you wouldnt believe the times ive been sleeping this week


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> me too, you wouldnt believe the times ive been sleeping this week



how come you dont sleep?... f*ck knows why i cant!! i can feel exhausted and then when i think about going to bed i'm wide awake... not so bad if you've got a boyfriend but a pain in the ar*se when you havent lol i'm usually on in the early hours just mooching so it would be nice to have someone to talk to


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> how come you dont sleep?... f*ck knows why i cant!! i can feel exxhausted and then when i think about going to bed i'm wide awake... not so bad if you've got a boyfriend but a pain in the ar*se when you havent lol i'm usually on in the early hours just mooching so it would be nice to have someone to talk to



ah so many reasons! I'll try not to be too depressing with my reply lol.  Ive been a bit err down about breaking up with my boyfriend of 3years (during my final year exams).  So that messed up my uni work quite a bit.  Havent been sleeping well since but now it's mostly because I'm having trouble doing my work!!

The last couple of days ive had a really bad cough and can't get to sleep because of it 

I'm hoping to go see my friends who are in Australia soon though so things should get better 

no idea why u cant sleep then??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ah so many reasons! I'll try not to be too depressing with my reply lol.  Ive been a bit err down about breaking up with my boyfriend of 3years (during my final year exams).  So that messed up my uni work quite a bit.  Havent been sleeping well since but now it's mostly because I'm having trouble doing my work!!
> 
> The last couple of days ive had a really bad cough and can't get to sleep because of it
> 
> I'm hoping to go see my friends who are in Australia soon though so things should get better
> 
> no idea why u cant sleep then??




sorry to hear about your breakup.. it must have been difficult. iv'e been single for 2yrs now.. it was my idea to break up though which makes a difference i suppose... that and the fact i hated his guts ha ha.... i love being single, i get to do whatever i want when i want and dont have anyone to answer to... the down side is it does get abit lonely sometimes, and the lack of "action" is a problem..lol  no idea why i cant sleep.... i might give the insulin a miss for a few days and catch up on some sleep via a coma again lol only joking


----------



## katie

Yeah it sucks but meh, it was for the best. He was a totally bastard alot of the time and i never had the guts to break up with him so it was always up to him to make the final decision really and i know i will be very glad he did at some point!

I'm quite shy and fussy so the lack of action is def a problem lol!

omg that wouldnt be good lol, have you been in a coma before then?! scary stuff.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah it sucks but meh, it was for the best. He was a totally bastard alot of the time and i never had the guts to break up with him so it was always up to him to make the final decision really and i know i will be very glad he did at some point!
> 
> I'm quite shy and fussy so the lack of action is def a problem lol!
> 
> omg that wouldnt be good lol, have you been in a coma before then?! scary stuff.



well as you say one day you will be able to look back and see it was for the best..so he was a b*stard was he?  yeah i'm actually very fussy.. believe it or not lol... thats why i knocked back my date. 
Yeah last year i was ill for a while and ignored it and ended up losing so much weight i went to a size 4/6..after being ill with toothache for a few days and just going to my bed ...i  woke up 4 days later in hospital with a DKI drip in one arm and another drip in the other and covered in bruises from my wrists to my shoulders.. the needle marks on my arms were black where they kept taking blood gasses... not one of my best moments... but one of the doctors was really fit lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> well as you say one day you will be able to look back and see it was for the best..so he was a b*stard was he?  yeah i'm actually very fussy.. believe it or not lol... thats why i knocked back my date.
> Yeah last year i was ill for a while and ignored it and ended up losing so much weight i went to a size 4/6..after being ill with toothache for a few days and just going to my bed ...i  woke up 4 days later in hospital with a DKI drip in one arm and another drip in the other and covered in bruises from my wrists to my shoulders.. the needle marks on my arms were black where they kept taking blood gasses... not one of my best moments... but one of the doctors was really fit lol




Yeah, not in a tough guy kind of way because he is quiet like me, but he alllllways let me down, always let, chose his family over me all the time and i always used to make excuses for him based on cultural differences because he was an indian boy. i guess it has made me stronger as well because i would never put up with it again.  I know what you mean about your date, i have to be able to talk to the guy too, wish i was more shallow 

Yeah that doesnt sound good, who found you and called the ambulance?  Were your blood sugars really high for a few days or something? or was it before diagnosis? so many questions lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Yeah, not in a tough guy kind of way because he is quiet like me, but he alllllways let me down, always let, chose his family over me all the time and i always used to make excuses for him based on cultural differences because he was an indian boy. i guess it has made me stronger as well because i would never put up with it again.  I know what you mean about your date, i have to be able to talk to the guy too, wish i was more shallow
> 
> Yeah that doesnt sound good, who found you and called the ambulance?  Were your blood sugars really high for a few days or something? or was it before diagnosis? so many questions lol



well i'd been diagnosed diabetic over 6yrs before that and given metformin/ told i was type 2 even though all my family are type 1's. they have now told me that i had been misdiagnosed and have always been type1 and my sugars have always been in the top 20's so my body has just been burning fat.. hence why i was a bag of bones lol... luckily my friend has a key and came to see how i was and called the paramedics, good job to or i'd be dead now.
i know what you mean about different cultures it can be quite awkward as it comes down to religion most of the time and it shouldnt.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> well i'd been diagnosed diabetic over 6yrs before that and given metformin/ told i was type 2 even though all my family are type 1's. they have now told me that i had been misdiagnosed and have always been type1 and my sugars have always been in the top 20's so my body has just been burning fat.. hence why i was a bag of bones lol... luckily my friend has a key and came to see how i was and called the paramedics, good job to or i'd be dead now.
> i know what you mean about different cultures it can be quite awkward as it comes down to religion most of the time and it shouldnt.



his mum wants him to marry an asian girl and they think he's getting on (he's 27), omg i hate her, so racist! but that's another story 

ooh yes, I think I have read a post about you being misdiagnosed - I can't believe they left you with such high levels all that time!  Thank god for your friend.  I bet she/he always checks up on you now hehe.  I hope everything is better now, are your levels better?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> his mum wants him to marry an asian girl and they think he's getting on (he's 27), omg i hate her, so racist! but that's another story
> 
> ooh yes, I think I have read a post about you being misdiagnosed - I can't believe they left you with such high levels all that time!  Thank god for your friend.  I bet she/he always checks up on you now hehe.  I hope everything is better now, are your levels better?



yeah not too bad i suppose, they are getting better.. i still get the odd 28 from nowhere though! its not fair  i think all this smut must be sending them through the roof lol especially my little chats with a certain person  
religion is such a f**king pain is'nt it !! what difference does it make anyway if you care about eachother!!  right babe i'm going to jump in the shower and go to bed now... might actually get some sleep lol .. chat to you later.. night..well morning!! xx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah not too bad i suppose, they are getting better.. i still get the odd 28 from nowhere though! its not fair  i think all this smut must be sending them through the roof lol especially my little chats with a certain person
> religion is such a f**king pain is'nt it !! what difference does it make anyway if you care about eachother!!  right babe i'm going to jump in the shower and go to bed now... might actually get some sleep lol .. chat to you later.. night..well morning!! xx



Yeah I get high readings like that too, it really isnt easy to control after the honeymoon period has worn off grr!

lol yeah the smut must be the main problem 

Goodnight, hope you get some sleep! I better go soon too  xx


----------



## mikep1979

Good morning my beautiful forum  how is everyone in the land of smut today???? all well i hope??


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah not too bad i suppose, they are getting better.. i still get the odd 28 from nowhere though! its not fair  i think all this smut must be sending them through the roof lol especially my little chats with a certain person
> religion is such a f**king pain is'nt it !! what difference does it make anyway if you care about eachother!!  right babe i'm going to jump in the shower and go to bed now... might actually get some sleep lol .. chat to you later.. night..well morning!! xx



i hope that certain person wouldnt happen to be moi!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

Good morning all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> Good morning all



morning steffi


----------



## Steff

*good morning mike how are you *


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *good morning mike how are you *



i've been better huni, but heck never mind. off to the match today so at least that should be fun lol.


----------



## Steff

*whos playing who? know what u mean im in a bad mood all the time lately *


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *whos playing who? know what u mean im in a bad mood all the time lately *



liverpool and newcastle at anfield. lol well huni i dont think your moody at all


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> liverpool and newcastle at anfield. lol well huni i dont think your moody at all



yes of course silly me i shal be watching as well supporting the magpies , you a red then ?
no no not moody at all i  hide it so well


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes of course silly me i shal be watching as well supporting the magpies , you a red then ?
> no no not moody at all i  hide it so well



yup i am a very very big red. we have a box at anfield. gonna take dad with me today along with my brother and brother in law. be going the boozer fist tho lol.

well huni we all have our bad spots. best thing is huni is that you have all the support you need both here and at home to


----------



## Steff

ohh well hope you dont win haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh well hope you dont win haha



lol well i hope we do, but i hope you dont go down as i love going to st james park.


----------



## Steff

yeah i hate going down myself 

but aye if we do we will join boro i know that much


----------



## DiabeticDave

Try being a Saint...........life sucks


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah i hate going down myself
> 
> but aye if we do we will join boro i know that much



lol im not sure about boro you know. have a sneeky feeling they may just edge it. hope they dont as id love to see liverpol buy sanli tuncay lol


----------



## mikep1979

DiabeticDave said:


> Try being a Saint...........life sucks



awww i know you just got docked points didnt you??? did they rolll it over till next season???


----------



## Steff

maybe , well hull are a definate surely i gotta get 1 outta 3 fs


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> maybe , well hull are a definate surely i gotta get 1 outta 3 fs



well if they play like thay did against us for the next 3 games they will be in the poop lol


----------



## Steff

noting worse either


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> noting worse either



lol guess you dont like hull then??? cant say anything about them as its one ground i have never been to.


----------



## Steff

i just dnt want my team going downnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DiabeticDave

mikep1979 said:


> awww i know you just got docked points didnt you??? did they rolll it over till next season???




Yep!!!...relegated, Bankrupt, and in Div 1 with minus 10 points...happy days


----------



## mikep1979

DiabeticDave said:


> Yep!!!...relegated, Bankrupt, and in Div 1 with minus 10 points...happy days



thats gotta sting when you think of some of the players your acadamy has brought on in the past.

lol steffi if it does happen do you think you will be ableto survive???


----------



## Steff

I will have to wont i  , not like id ever chance my alligience to that other "team" in the north east


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> I will have to wont i  , not like id ever chance my alligience to that other "team" in the north east



lol so you hate sunderland that much???? only kiddin it would be like asking me to be a blue nose!!!!! neeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvver gonna happen


----------



## Steff

lolol way i was brought up


----------



## DiabeticDave

Not saying anything Steff........Leeds/Forest/Charlton/Norwich/Saints !!!!

Don't believe this hype....'we'll come straight back up'.....


----------



## Steff

lolol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lolol way i was brought up





DiabeticDave said:


> Not saying anything Steff........Leeds/Forest/Charlton/Norwich/Saints !!!!
> 
> Don't believe this hype....'we'll come straight back up'.....



well i remeber all the leeds fans saying they would come straight back up and win the league!!!!!! where are they now???? sad how the once good teams have fallen from grace. but if you over spend on cr*p players it is what happens.


----------



## Steff

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz god footy talk haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz god footy talk haha



hahahahaha ok ok what do you wanna talk about then steff??? (im not good at shopping stuff so not that please lol)


----------



## Steff

i like the thought of going down personally


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i like the thought of going down personally



hahahahahahaha lowering the tone already steff!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

well ive perked up now i was moody earlier


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well ive perked up now i was moody earlier



lol well i like a perky young thing in the mornings


----------



## Steff

i must agree


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i must agree



hehehehe it makes the whole day pass sooooooooo much quicker. especially if they dont mind it when they go down too hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

deffo and it always seems to lull my bs as well , nothing better then a chat up line " shag me and it will help my diabetes"
p.s not that im advocating such behaviour


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> deffo and it always seems to lull my bs as well , nothing better then a chat up line " shag me and it will help my diabetes"
> p.s not that im advocating such behaviour



hahahahaha i will have to remember that one!!!!!!

yeah yeah i bet you arent!!!!


----------



## Steff

shhhhhh mike stop trying to drag me down to your level hahhaha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> shhhhhh mike stop trying to drag me down to your level hahhaha



drag??? drag????? im not draging huni im digging the hole for you to jump in!!!!!


----------



## Steff

anytime love that though is it a big hole?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> anytime love that though is it a big hole?



it is a massive hole steffi 

i was gonna add to it but i think i will keep it to myself lol


----------



## Steff

ahhhhhhhh massive aint always good you know


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ahhhhhhhh massive aint always good you know



yeah i know, but it is good for certain things tho  hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

**** fanfair please****
my 1'000th post where is northener i want my congrats 

not that im making a big deal or anything hahahah


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> **** fanfair please****
> my 1'000th post where is northener i want my congrats
> 
> not that im making a big deal or anything hahahah



WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

steffi's in the grand club!!!!!!!! hehehehehe  congrats huni x


----------



## Steff

good man thats what i like to see all the attention hahahha xxxx


cheers been a real struggle but worth every sweat pouring moment


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good man thats what i like to see all the attention hahahha xxxx
> 
> 
> cheers been a real struggle but worth every sweat pouring moment



its harder once you pass the thousand mark you know steff. now you'll want to get to the 2 grand!!!!!!! hahahahahah


----------



## Steff

it's always harder when im a around M 
way it is im afraid


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> it's always harder when im a around M
> way it is im afraid



hahahahahaha i have no comment!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

*smirks*
so unlike you mike , see im a poet as well hehe

right i'm away for a little while 
catch you laters  xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *smirks*
> so unlike you mike , see im a poet as well hehe
> 
> right i'm away for a little while
> catch you laters  xx



hahahahahaha nah im a shy guy really 

laters huni  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

morning everyone... hope everyone is ok


----------



## Steff

*good morning addict how are you xx *


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *good morning addict how are you xx *



yeah not to bad.. just abit tired, me and katie were on till 4.30 this morning  



morning katie..if your'e there


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah not to bad.. just abit tired, me and katie were on till 4.30 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> morning katie..if your'e there


 
Morning all, yes you girls had gone by the time I signed on!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Morning all, yes you girls had gone by the time I signed on!



oh sorry about that Einstein..   how are you today... good i hope?


----------



## Einstein

Thats ok Addict, fine, a little tired, Bruce still doesn't realise going to bed means 8 hours from when my head hits the pillow, mind you diabetes isn't that good at understanding that either 

But HE is now sound asleep on his sofa having decided I needed to be up at 07.30!!! 

How are you today? Can I ask about last night?


----------



## Steff

yeah fine ty 

ooohh i was in bed by 10 i was poorly lol nothing new


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Thats ok Addict, fine, a little tired, Bruce still doesn't realise going to bed means 8 hours from when my head hits the pillow, mind you diabetes isn't that good at understanding that either
> 
> But HE is now sound asleep on his sofa having decided I needed to be up at 07.30!!!
> 
> How are you today? Can I ask about last night?



yeah im okies... just abit down today i think   lastnight was great, everything went well but alas when talking one to one i decided that mentally he was just abit young..[ my god... did i just say that?] i do like them young and he was certainly keen but i do like intelligence as well as a fit body!!! so alas i sent him packing in one piece.. unscathed. I told him i'd give him a ring but i dont think i'll bother.....* ponders* i might think about older men for a while and wheres the fun in that


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah im okies... just abit down today i think  lastnight was great, everything went well but alas when talking one to one i decided that mentally he was just abit young..[ my god... did i just say that?] i do like them young and he was certainly keen but i do like intelligence as well as a fit body!!! so alas i sent him packing in one piece.. unscathed. I told him i'd give him a ring but i dont think i'll bother.....* ponders* i might think about older men for a while and wheres the fun in that


 
Sounds like you're in need of young Tom again 

He's young, if you take what he says at face value he's intelligent as well... has anyone seen a picture though? 

Sometimes the more mature older guy can press more buttons than these youngsters!


----------



## Steff

ahemmmmmmmmm


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> ahemmmmmmmmm


 
Sorry, was that aimed at me, or the preservation of our youthful member?


----------



## Steff

no no i was making sure u cud still see i was here ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Sounds like you're in need of young Tom again
> 
> He's young, if you take what he says at face value he's intelligent as well... has anyone seen a picture though?
> 
> Sometimes the more mature older guy can press more buttons than these youngsters!



ha no i don't think so.. i'm leaving him alone now   i'm sure your'e right about older men but they dont have the same appeal unfortunately. you heard that mike is back? he turned up lastnight. What have you and bruce been up to then.. much?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> no no i was making sure u cud still see i was here ha


 
I know you're here! 

Lovely to see you Steff. You all set for your football then? Whose playing?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no no i was making sure u cud still see i was here ha



hi steffi i thought you'd gone... its because your'e in skulk mode !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

lmao addict i know my mobi rang as well,,,

yes einstein liverpool play newcastle , well thats the only match im interested in , other then that theres loads of championhip games on


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi steffi i thought you'd gone... its because you'e in skulk mode !!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Is that the same as Stealth mode?


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> lmao addict i know my mobi rang as well,,,
> 
> yes einstein liverpool play newcastle , well thats the only match im interested in , other then that theres loads of championhip games on


 
Ah, you're a Liverpool supporter then? Oh, Newcastle, guess they're more local to you 

You and Mikey could have gone to the game together!


----------



## Steff

nooooooooo silly Q im a black and white , i'd not of gone with mike you never know what he might try and do to me tut


----------



## Einstein

steff09 said:


> nooooooooo silly Q im a black and white , i'd not of gone with mike you never know what he might try and do to me tut


 

I gathered as much, hehe, I gues he'd have tried to convert you!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nooooooooo silly Q im a black and white , i'd not of gone with mike you never know what he might try and do to me tut



Exactly steff.... beware when mikes about....  i hope your team win steff, i hate liverpool


----------



## Steff

oohh yes and of couse i need alot of converting haha!!


ahhh thank you addict at last someone supporting me


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Exactly steff.... beware when mikes about....  i hope your team win steff, i hate liverpool


 
Now I am sure he's a very nice chap - when asleep!


----------



## Northerner

Hey steff, you've joined the 1000 posts club! Congratulations! Your badge and certificate is in the post...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hey steff, you've joined the 1000 posts club! Congratulations! Your badge and certificate is in the post...



aw ty northener thats very much appreciated x


----------



## insulinaddict09

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLDONE STEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you now officially spend more of your lifetime on here than in the real world..


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLDONE STEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you now officially spend more of your lifetime on here than in the real world..



pmsl  im often not on tis my twin anyways


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLDONE STEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you now officially spend more of your lifetime on here than in the real world..


 

I didn't like to say and Mikey is close behind Northerner, I could add something there, but I think I'll hold fire


----------



## Steff

pmsl 

right people im away tc one and all 

back later today x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl  im often not on tis my twin anyways



ha dont worry about it steffi i wont be far behind you the way im going  
so where is mike mc smut then???


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl
> 
> right people im away tc one and all
> 
> back later today x




See you later steff.. i'm going now aswell be back later maybe..bye xx 

Bye Einstein...have a good day


----------



## Einstein

He's gone to a football match!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> He's gone to a football match!



ah well at least if liverpool are playing then the rate of house burglaries will decrease.....


maybe spelling?....


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> ah well at least if liverpool are playing then the rate of house burglaries will decrease.....
> 
> 
> maybe spelling?....


 
You're joking... all the Everton supporters go and loot the Liverpool supporters houses


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> You're joking... all the Everton supporters go and loot the Liverpool supporters houses




Thats what you call poetic justice  what you up to today then ..much? i'm just having a lazy day today as i have a bit of a hangover.... revenge of the vodka me thinks


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i hope that certain person wouldnt happen to be moi!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe



ha no i didnt mean you actually, i meant my special little friend


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats what you call poetic justice  what you up to today then ..much? i'm just having a lazy day today as i have a bit of a hangover.... revenge of the vodka me thinks


 
Nothing exciting today, dog show tomorrow, only a local one, so a bit of fun 

I'm off now - yes, no more smell jokes please!!

See you all soon!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Nothing exciting today, dog show tomorrow, only a local one, so a bit of fun
> 
> I'm off now - yes, no more smell jokes please!!
> 
> See you all soon!



ok then babe catch you later, good luck to Brucie at the show tomorrow


----------



## Steff

i'll never hear end of this if newcastle dnt start doing something , liverpool are 2 up , i will have mike on my case going on and on lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i'll never hear end of this if newcastle dnt start doing something , liverpool are 2 up , i will have mike on my case going on and on lol



ahhhh Newcastle.... at least score!!!! he will be unbearable if Liverpool win. we will never hear the last of it.


----------



## Freddie99

Right, the young one is out to play!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ok i'm going now people  see you later  




Hi Katie. hope your'e ok today, catch up with you later babe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Katie. hope your'e ok today, catch up with you later babe



hey  talk to you later, have a good afternoon x


----------



## Freddie99

Anyone around??


----------



## insulinaddict09

*hello... wheres the gang?*

where is everybody......


----------



## Steff

helloooo well im here got 5 mins lol x all ok?


----------



## Steff

mike when you see this plzzz be gentle ok , i doubt you will be sober anyways you played us off the pitch  x


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> where is everybody......



Well addict, the young one is here lol.


----------



## Steff

you can chat to me for bit if you want lol, dunno if addict is here x


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello people ... i'm back  anyone playing???? Iam assuming by one of your other posts that the football didn't go well steff  
hi Tom.. must of missed you earlier  hope you are ok.


----------



## Steff

nah no good hun they wont 3-0
tom must nto think much of my company hun as he went  xx


----------



## katie

im here and im in paaaiiiinnnn


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah no good hun they wont 3-0
> tom must nto think much of my company hun as he went  xx



Oh bugger !!!!! Mike will be unbearable now  he will rip you now... don't worry iv'e got your back


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im here and im in paaaiiiinnnn



Hi Katie, whats up??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Katie, whats up??



servere severe lady pains. (sorry guys). i cant tell you how much pain i was in this morning  it's a lot better now but still hurts 



this hasnt happened to me for like 3 years grrr


----------



## Steff

whats the matter katie 




ty addict i might need it x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> servere severe lady pains. (sorry guys). i cant tell you how much pain i was in this morning  it's a lot better now but still hurts
> 
> 
> 
> this hasnt happened to me for like 3 years grrr




oh sorry to hear that Katie... not really got a cure for that one im affraid... try vodka... a bottle should just about do it 

hiya steff yeah i wont let him bully you too much.. well it depends how drunk he is probably.. he might just be abit amorous lol


----------



## Steff

heres hoping addict lol

like your avatar 

ahh katie had that myself friday morning is not pleasent


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> heres hoping addict lol
> 
> like your avatar
> 
> ahh katie had that myself friday morning is not pleasent



Lol you never know your luck  it's not fair  i'm being good for a change. Oh well i will just buzz off you two later when mike comes on. my avatar? yeah i just cant decide which one i like most..???? probably change it again in abit lol


----------



## Steff

lol i was like that last night tryed about 4 on before i was happy x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i was like that last night tryed about 4 on before i was happy x



lol i know what you mean.. i changed mine about 10 times lastnight ha ha.

quiet tonight is'nt it  Dont know what happened to to Katie  anyone lurking??


----------



## Steff

pass on katie dunno she was not well maybe she did'nt feel like stopping for to long 

im off myself now going to bath the lilun catch u laters x


----------



## Freddie99

Hello again gang! The young one has been unleashed onto the internet again


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello again gang! The young one has been unleashed onto the internet again



ahh and im just going  , would you believe  that timing  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello again gang! The young one has been unleashed onto the internet again



Hello Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Let mayhem commence lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pass on katie dunno she was not well maybe she did'nt feel like stopping for to long
> 
> im off myself now going to bath the lilun catch u laters x




Ok Steff catch you later babe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Let mayhem commence lol



Ha ha i'm under strict  orders to behave i'm affraid


----------



## Freddie99

So, been up to much today addict?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> So, been up to much today addict?




Not much... i have had a major hangover   been on here abit. not much really, me & katie were on till 4.20 this morning. Whats your day been like then.. done much work?

p.s. notice i'm behaving!!!


----------



## Freddie99

I've not been up to much. Just doing a little work, cooking the barbeque and sorting out my wireless internet with my dad. I now have my internet up and running again!


----------



## Freddie99

Managed to decline an offer to go out on the piss aswell. Can't be arsed, too tired and I have nothing to fund my drinking with. That and I can't afford to lose time for working due to hangovers.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I've not been up to much. Just doing a little work, cooking the barbeque and sorting out my wireless internet with my dad. I now have my internet up and running again!



Ha my internet has been playing up today!! bloody thing i was sorely tempted to throw the router in the bin at one point  Mmmm B-B-Q my favourite!! 
You going out tonight ?


----------



## Freddie99

Nah, can't be arsed and I'm skint too. I need my beauty sleep lol.


----------



## katie

hehe yeah a bottle of vodka would help, wish i could go out tonight - that would make me forget about it!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, can't be arsed and I'm skint too. I need my beauty sleep lol.



ha ha i'm sure you don't lol i do have facebook you know 
 right i will leave you to it then babe


----------



## Freddie99

Drinking is good! I would go out but with exams getting closer and closer I don't want to do that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe yeah a bottle of vodka would help, wish i could go out tonight - that would make me forget about it!!



Lol yeah Katie it probably would while you were drinking it ... its just when you wake up the next morning that the problems really start... although i did polish off a litre bottle of smirnoff while we were chatting lastnight/ this morning  so unfortunately my suffering is totally self inflicted!!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha i'm sure you don't lol i do have facebook you know
> right i will leave you to it then babe



I'm not going to bugger of just yet lol! If you want add me on facebook. Just need to search for my name.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol yeah Katie it probably would while you were drinking it ... its just when you wake up the next morning that the problems really start... although i did polish off a litre bottle of smirnoff while we were chatting lastnight/ this morning  so unfortunately my suffering is totally self inflicted!!



i hate to be the diabetes police but... do you realise how much sugar is in that s***?? You should have had a bottle of wine instead


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm not going to bugger of just yet lol! If you want add me on facebook. Just need to search for my name.



Yes i know..


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> i hate to be the diabetes police but... do you realise how much sugar is in that s***?? You should have had a bottle of wine instead



God I hate that too! People are just so bloody annoying if they think they know what's good for diabetics. We are humans and I am going to get pissed from time to time. God help me the next morning with blood sugars etc but to hell with it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i hate to be the diabetes police but... do you realise how much sugar is in that s***?? You should have had a bottle of wine instead



Oh well i dont really care at the moment because even if i only eat a bloody carrot my sugars are all over the place  
Anyway they were not that bad this morning they were only 9.2 so i'll probably get a delayed alcohol hypo or something lol   anyway wine gives me a headache when i drink it.


----------



## katie

Tom i just totally facebook stalked you.  your hair is exactly how i imagined lol (no idea why)


----------



## Freddie99

Hehehehe! Add me if you want to.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh well i dont really care at the moment because even if i only eat a bloody carrot my sugars are all over the place
> Anyway they were not that bad this morning they were only 9.2 so i'll probably get a delayed alcohol hypo or something lol   anyway wine gives me a headache when i drink it.



fair enough hehe.  i dont touch alco pops unless im too drunk to notice what im drinking 

I agree tom, you have to let go ever so often and do what you want. unfortunately i drink whatever i want every time i go out, oops!

ok lol, i shall add you.


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> I agree tom, you have to let go ever so often and do what you want. unfortunately i drink whatever i want every time i go out, oops!



I stick to pints. I've never tried spirits for some reason, wine is just horrible to get pissed on I find...can't guess that I've had one rather unpleasant experience there can you lol.


----------



## Freddie99

I generally don't drink too much because of the diabetes. Well, I just avoid becoming totally paralytic lol! 

Where's addict gone?


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> I stick to pints. I've never tried spirits for some reason, wine is just horrible to get pissed on I find...can't guess that I've had one rather unpleasant experience there can you lol.



spirits are good for not making you go high if you have a diet mixer. but i dont really like spirits so only have them once im already quite tipsy (wow i sound bad ).  Ive had so many bad experiences with with, but cant help drinking it. it tastes good and it's cheap to get drunk on hehe. 

Me and a friend bought two cocktails last weekend and they came to ?11.50, we then went to wetherspoons and bought two bottles of wine (not at the same time lol) they were ?5 each!! yes, we got very drunk, tut.


----------



## insulinaddict09

I'm still here


----------



## katie

whoop. addict, what is your real name?

tom ive never let diabetes stop me getting wasted, i know it's bad, but i cant help it


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> whoop. addict, what is your real name?
> 
> tom ive never let diabetes stop me getting wasted, i know it's bad, but i cant help it



Hi katie it's a long name so people call me Anne for short... amongst other things lol


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> spirits are good for not making you go high if you have a diet mixer. but i dont really like spirits so only have them once im already quite tipsy (wow i sound bad ).  Ive had so many bad experiences with with, but cant help drinking it. it tastes good and it's cheap to get drunk on hehe.
> 
> Me and a friend bought two cocktails last weekend and they came to ?11.50, we then went to wetherspoons and bought two bottles of wine (not at the same time lol) they were ?5 each!! yes, we got very drunk, tut.



Yeah, I've had a look at the drinks section in my Collins Gem Carb Counter. Pints make me go really high. Last time I was out I did my blood when I got in and it was 25 mmol/L. That was after five pints!


----------



## katie

i usually forget to test when im out (bad again), but when i go im always high, id rather be high than low when drinking though!

addict, is your name something like annastopolopalus?

just a guess...

I was going to facebook stalk you too, but you are being very secretive


----------



## Freddie99

Any amusing drinking tales that you want to recount to us Anne?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i usually forget to test when im out (bad again), but when i go im always high, id rather be high than low when drinking though!
> 
> addict, is your name something like annastopolopalus?
> 
> just a guess...
> 
> I was going to facebook stalk you too, but you are being very secretive



Ha ha i know you were!!! lol i'm the face book stalker here


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Any amusing drinking tales that you want to recount to us Anne?



Lol only ones that would corrupt you so no.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol only ones that would corrupt you so no.



Hahaha, well, pick out the less corrupting ones and try those then lol.


----------



## katie

i swapped clothes with a male friend in a club once. the bouncer saw


----------



## Freddie99

After a school dinner where I took on the best part of a bottle of wine I ended up puking all over the stairs and bathroom at home. I can't remember how I got back into bed nor how I woke up with wet hair...

Woke up surprisingly hang over free though.


----------



## Steff

you all buggered off to facebook then  x ??


----------



## katie

nope, addict only wants new boys on facebook, doesnt accept girls


----------



## Freddie99

Hahahaha, nah, addict hasn't added me yet...


----------



## Steff

lolol ohh well counts me out dnt have it anyway 

how are you now ?


----------



## Freddie99

I'm doing good. Enjoying some music courtesy of youtube.


----------



## Steff

i cant get it off there and have to download watever now n listen to it thru headphones


----------



## katie

im much better thanks  even managed to do some dancing earlier hehe.

nice drunken story tom, ive been there before lol


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> im much better thanks  even managed to do some dancing earlier hehe.
> 
> nice drunken story tom, ive been there before lol




glad your better i was the same , altho i have been very moody all weekend the little one  and OH has avoided me like the plague


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> i cant get it off there and have to download watever now n listen to it thru headphones



I just listen to the stuff on the internet. Like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> I just listen to the stuff on the internet. Like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY




good grief ! i aint been able to clck on links for about 2 days now that one did work how weird


----------



## Freddie99

Strange huh? Like the song?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I just listen to the stuff on the internet. Like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY



ha good song choice tom


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha good song choice tom



First woman to say that addict!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> First woman to say that addict!



Ha ha thats because i have good but very eclectic tastes in music  What other stuff do you listen to.... or is the rest cr*p lol


----------



## Freddie99

Generally lots of rock. Some soft stuff, classical. No RnB though. Can't stand the stuff. Love older music - Pink Floyd etc.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Generally lots of rock. Some soft stuff, classical. No RnB though. Can't stand the stuff. Love older music - Pink Floyd etc.



Well i am guilty of liking some r&b.... but i also like stuff like nirvana, alice cooper,and obviously pink floyd { the wall } pretty much anything.


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha i also like jon bon jovi but im in love with him lol oh and i like guns n roses


----------



## Steff

Is it me or is it bloody hot the night 
Reckon i got symptoms of flu , nose is dripping like a tap gr


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> Is it me or is it bloody hot the night
> Reckon i got symptoms of flu , nose is dripping like a tap gr



Claim swine flu and get some quality time off work lol.


----------



## Steff

already got it as of yesterday was sent home after my 5'000th daily hyper wel not quite just feels like it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> already got it as of yesterday was sent home after my 5'000th daily hyper wel not quite just feels like it



you running high numbers then steff? i know the feeling!!! all ive eaten all day is 2 veggie burgers with no bun and i was 20.4 before ahhhh just seem to be jacking up all the time


----------



## Freddie99

Hahaha

I'm thinking of pulling that one in a few days when I'll be pissed off with everyone at my school and I find myself wanting another long weekend.


----------



## Steff

yes addict  hun i was 19/3 this eve and twas 16 last night ohh i cud carry on n on lol, but i have  3 turns at work probs weekly and when im at home i just get them maybe 1 - 2 times after 9


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling that one in a few days when I'll be pissed off with everyone at my school and I find myself wanting another long weekend.



pulling what one ???


----------



## Freddie99

Swine flu...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes addict  hun i was 19/3 this eve and twas 16 last night ohh i cud carry on n on lol, but i have  3 turns at work probs weekly and when im at home i just get them maybe 1 - 2 times after 9



sounds like you need to start jacking up then babe... its all those high numbers that f*ck you up in the long run.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pulling what one ???



Hey if i'd said that i would of got in trouble.. not fair


----------



## Steff

lol tom yes would be good idea right now 

aye addict what can i do the doc says to me up your dosage of metformin if one aint enuff well i did that last week and im on 2 nowt diffirent


----------



## Freddie99

It's sort of the same being on insulin too. You just have to take the time to work out what works best for you at that time. It's taken my bloody ages to sort out my levemir doses.


----------



## Steff

well i cant be like this god they wil be sacking me at work , if it was'nt for the fact my bosses step kid had diabetes i dunno if she be soo understanding


----------



## insulinaddict09

Has everyone buggered off and left me...?? ..... thanks


----------



## Freddie99

Nah addict. I'm still here.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah addict. I'm still here.



oh i thought everyone had gone or were just ignoring me again


----------



## Freddie99

Nah, no such luck lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, no such luck lol


----------



## Freddie99

Hehehehe. You said you have facebook right?


----------



## mikep1979

evening all you lovely people  how you all doing????


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> lol tom yes would be good idea right now
> 
> aye addict what can i do the doc says to me up your dosage of metformin if one aint enuff well i did that last week and im on 2 nowt diffirent



steph you should say to them... ARE YOU SURE IM NOT TYPE 1???

unless you have been eating loads of carbs surely it shouldnt be too high?  I dont really know much about type 2 stuff though...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehehe. You said you have facebook right?




Yeah..


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah..



still keeping very quiet about that one lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all you lovely people  how you all doing????



Hiya babe how you doing?? you drunk after your victory


----------



## mikep1979

ok so i guess no one is doing well then!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya babe how you doing?? you drunk after your victory



lol hiya huni im not to bad..  you???. nah i didnt have a lot to drink as i had dad with me and had to make sure he was ok. had a good day out tho. we had a lovely time in our box and then went into the players lounge after the game for a meal.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> still keeping very quiet about that one lol



Dont know what you mean??  Katie ive told you i dont "like" girls 

well my first name is actually Anne-marie.............


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Dont know what you mean??  Katie ive told you i dont "like" girls
> 
> well my first name is actually Anne-marie.............



ok just because i watch the l word, doesnt mean i like girls u know haha.


oooh ok. still no last name?


----------



## katie

oh and hello mike, im ok. hows u??


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok just because i watch the l word, doesnt mean i like girls u know haha.
> 
> 
> oooh ok. still no last name?



lol so thats what this l word is all about then!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol hiya huni im not to bad..  you???. nah i didnt have a lot to drink as i had dad with me and had to make sure he was ok. had a good day out tho. we had a lovely time in our box and then went into the players lounge after the game for a meal.



Wow lucky you.... just a shame the players are all to**ers aint it !!! Lol 
Hows your dad doing then babe... ok i hope


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> oh and hello mike, im ok. hows u??



lol i feel like an afterthought there katie 

im doing ok. had a nice day at the match so i cant complain really


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Any one seen Tom???*

anyone seen Tom??? iv'e lost him somewhere.... Wonder if he's buggered off to facebook   * ponders stalking him*


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol so thats what this l word is all about then!!!!!!



haha yep! you would love it. i watched so much whilst avoiding work that i kinda fell in love with a couple of the women - slightly worrying.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow lucky you.... just a shame the players are all to**ers aint it !!! Lol
> Hows your dad doing then babe... ok i hope



lol well thay were all really good with us today.

nah he aint good at all huni. really enjoyed himself today tho. i bought him a new shirt from the lfc store and we had a nice meal afterwards to.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol i feel like an afterthought there katie
> 
> im doing ok. had a nice day at the match so i cant complain really



sorry it's just i missed your post 

ah so u the bad news was about your dad? hoep he is ok!! x


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> haha yep! you would love it. i watched so much whilst avoiding work that i kinda fell in love with a couple of the women - slightly worrying.



lol so you still working katie?? *changes subject*


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> sorry it's just i missed your post
> 
> ah so u the bad news was about your dad? hoep he is ok!! x



not really katie. we found out he has cancer and aint got long left. really pi**ed off with it really and just feel like gettin bladdered, but i know that will solve naff all.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol so you still working katie?? *changes subject*



uncomfortable with my new found sexuality? haha!

no im not, im playing poker...


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> not really katie. we found out he has cancer and aint got long left. really pi**ed off with it really and just feel like gettin bladdered, but i know that will solve naff all.



damn, sorry to hear that. i know so many people who have been affected by it, it's horrible. well im glad you had a nice day with him.

hope we manage to cheer you up a bit


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> uncomfortable with my new found sexuality? haha!
> 
> no im not, im playing poker...



heck whatever floats your boat missy lol  i havent got a problem with anyones sexuality hehehehehe

so your a poker nut then???? what do you play???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Its so sad about your dad mike, i know you dont want sympathy so i wont patronise you but you know where we are if you want to have a moan 
I'm glad you managed to have a decent day considering the circumstances.


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> damn, sorry to hear that. i know so many people who have been affected by it, it's horrible. well im glad you had a nice day with him.
> 
> hope we manage to cheer you up a bit



well my dad is the first person close to me to be affetced, altho my uncle and mums uncle both died with 3 weeks of each other of lung cancer.

yeah we really enjoyed it.

well i hope you do to lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Its so sad about your dad mike, i know you dont want sympathy so i wont patronise you but you know where we are if you want to have a moan
> I'm glad you managed to have a decent day considering the circumstances.



ta huni 

well it beats sitting round and moaping all day. dad doesnt want anyone to be like that round him so we have to obay the big boss's wishes lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> heck whatever floats your boat missy lol  i havent got a problem with anyones sexuality hehehehehe
> 
> so your a poker nut then???? what do you play???



haha im glad to hear it but ummm im not really gay  there are some hot ladies in it though!

ive been a poker nut since about 3 weeks ago  i play texas hold'em hehe, do you play??

im in love with Tom "Durrrr" Dwan, mostly because of the money though...


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> haha im glad to hear it but ummm im not really gay  there are some hot ladies in it though!
> 
> ive been a poker nut since about 3 weeks ago  i play texas hold'em hehe, do you play??
> 
> im in love with Tom "Durrrr" Dwan, mostly because of the money though...



lol i do play. love texas hold'em, but also play stud and brag (avantages of having a yank for a dad) lol

played any tournaments yet???


----------



## insulinaddict09

*i'm sulking*

im going to go and sulk  Toms buggered off again 
bye people.. im going to photobucket for a mooch... whilst sulking. might see ya later xxxxxx


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol i do play. love texas hold'em, but also play stud and brag (avantages of having a yank for a dad) lol
> 
> played any tournaments yet???



cool 

i havent played any tournaments yet, think that's a bit too hardcore for me yet 

Where do you play? do u play money?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> im going to go and sulk  Toms buggered off again
> bye people.. im going to photobucket for a mooch... whilst sulking. might see ya later xxxxxx



awww why you sulking????


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> im going to go and sulk  Toms buggered off again
> bye people.. im going to photobucket for a mooch... whilst sulking. might see ya later xxxxxx



ahh you should add him to facebook lol, see you later xx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> cool
> 
> i havent played any tournaments yet, think that's a bit too hardcore for me yet
> 
> Where do you play? do u play money?



yeah i do play money. play in some tournaments online but also make a trip to vegas once a year for a tournament with my uncles and cousins.

play online at full tilt, poker stars, pkr and also 888.com.

where do you play??? *that sounds smutty but really aint* lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i do play money. play in some tournaments online but also make a trip to vegas once a year for a tournament with my uncles and cousins.
> 
> play online at full tilt, poker stars, pkr and also 888.com.
> 
> where do you play??? *that sounds smutty but really aint* lol




lol you could make anything smutty 

I play on pokerstars mostly and im on fulltilt too. im orangehead1 if you ever want to find me, it would be easy money, you sound like a pro!! how much are you up?

id love to go to vegas, if i had some money to spend there


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol you could make anything smutty
> 
> I play on pokerstars mostly and im on fulltilt too. im orangehead1 if you ever want to find me, it would be easy money, you sound like a pro!! how much are you up?
> 
> id love to go to vegas, if i had some money to spend there



at the min im up about 21k, but i do play quite a lot and for some stupid pots lol.

yeah i might look you up on full tilt or pokerstars, but if you want iwill play for fun not money 

lol ta for that!!!! i do try and not be smutty sometimes hahahahaha

vegas is sooooooo cool. we play the tables for a few days and then have a 3 day tournament with loads of family involved


----------



## insulinaddict09

HA HA HA HA  You try not to be smutty???? your'e such a joker lol 
well if your not smutty then im not Toms official stalker lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA  You try not to be smutty???? your'e such a joker lol
> well if your not smutty then im not Toms official stalker lol



lol ta!!!!!! i do try sometimes, just doesnt work really lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> at the min im up about 21k, but i do play quite a lot and for some stupid pots lol.
> 
> yeah i might look you up on full tilt or pokerstars, but if you want iwill play for fun not money
> 
> lol ta for that!!!! i do try and not be smutty sometimes hahahahaha
> 
> vegas is sooooooo cool. we play the tables for a few days and then have a 3 day tournament with loads of family involved



ok yeah... wasnt expecting you to say 21k haha! we should definitely just play for fun then  What's your name on pokerstars? if you dont mind saying on here.

wow that sounds so fun, i'll have to get my family into it


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok yeah... wasnt expecting you to say 21k haha! we should definitely just play for fun then  What's your name on pokerstars? if you dont mind saying on here.
> 
> wow that sounds so fun, i'll have to get my family into it



i have 2 i play under, but fun one is mikep1979 lol (aint used it for ages so not sure if it is still active or not)

lol well i have a lot to put in first so i kinda played with some heavy hitters and i am good cos of my family. only thig is you cant tell if anyone is bluffing lol so  i do like to play live better.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> i have 2 i play under, but fun one is mikep1979 lol (aint used it for ages so not sure if it is still active or not)
> 
> lol well i have a lot to put in first so i kinda played with some heavy hitters and i am good cos of my family. only thig is you cant tell if anyone is bluffing lol so  i do like to play live better.




ok let me know if u ever want to play for fun some time.  i want to watch u on the big tables  real money of course.

so basically you are rich? (take note addict!!) hehehe

Yeah ive never played live but i really want to try it!! might have to ask some friends if they want to have a game.


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok let me know if u ever want to play for fun some time.  i want to watch u on the big tables  real money of course.
> 
> so basically you are rich? (take note addict!!) hehehe
> 
> Yeah ive never played live but i really want to try it!! might have to ask some friends if they want to have a game.



lol well i will give you a shout next time in a big tournament on there. defo have to have a fun play with you lol!!!!! hahahahaha

well i have a fair bit of cash to spend lol. i work away most of the year so i dont pay tax.

best way to get them into it is have a few games just for chips but no cahs involved at all. then graduate them to paying for a certain ammount of chip (ie a fiver gets you ?300 of chips etc) then on to full blown money games lol.


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i will give you a shout next time in a big tournament on there. defo have to have a fun play with you lol!!!!! hahahahaha
> 
> well i have a fair bit of cash to spend lol. i work away most of the year so i dont pay tax.
> 
> best way to get them into it is have a few games just for chips but no cahs involved at all. then graduate them to paying for a certain ammount of chip (ie a fiver gets you ?300 of chips etc) then on to full blown money games lol.



lol i look forward to the playing...

ive always wondered why people join the forces, but your job sounds amazing!! 

Yeah i started playing on facebook poker and earned loads of chipc, though real poker is totally different  ive started playing real money, just 0.01/0.02 and ive limited the amount of money i put on. im down $10 so far so going well lol!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol i look forward to the playing...
> 
> ive always wondered why people join the forces, but your job sounds amazing!!
> 
> Yeah i started playing on facebook poker and earned loads of chipc, though real poker is totally different  ive started playing real money, just 0.01/0.02 and ive limited the amount of money i put on. im down $10 so far so going well lol!



hahahahawell i do love to play 

i joined cos of my dad. he is ex us forces and i always loved the fact he let me shoot his gun lol. i do love my job and it has a lot of good points. also has a few bad points to lol but dont all jobs.

never played facebook poker (no longer on facebook). i bet if you started to risk a little more you'd find you won a few decent hands. its all about knowing when to say enough tho lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahawell i do love to play
> 
> i joined cos of my dad. he is ex us forces and i always loved the fact he let me shoot his gun lol. i do love my job and it has a lot of good points. also has a few bad points to lol but dont all jobs.
> 
> never played facebook poker (no longer on facebook). i bet if you started to risk a little more you'd find you won a few decent hands. its all about knowing when to say enough tho lol



lol, don't we all  haha

lol a typical guy, you got to shoot a gun so thought you might do it as a job 
Yeah i bet it does have it's bad points, have you been anywhere scary?

No longer on Facebook hey? did you get a telling off by the missus?? hehe that's usually the case.

Yeah with the first $10 i put on I wasn't raising much, but think ive learnt how to raise a bit better now and about when to fold. i'll be happy if i claw back my $10 hehe, that's all i ask!!


----------



## katie

oops, think i mean betting and raising. whatever


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol, don't we all  haha
> 
> lol a typical guy, you got to shoot a gun so thought you might do it as a job
> Yeah i bet it does have it's bad points, have you been anywhere scary?
> 
> No longer on Facebook hey? did you get a telling off by the missus?? hehe that's usually the case.
> 
> Yeah with the first $10 i put on I wasn't raising much, but think ive learnt how to raise a bit better now and about when to fold. i'll be happy if i claw back my $10 hehe, that's all i ask!!



hehehehehe you gotta have some fun in your life 

lol been to a few scary places. iraq, northern ireland, bosnia and kosovo in the army. with my current job i have been to somalia, ukraine and alo to afgahnistan and back to iraq.

nah i just got some dickhead givin me loads of abuse and thought its not worth it so i deleted my account. didnt really use it anyway.

lol well half the battle is figuring out when to fold etc so if your getting better at that you'll easy have that $10 backs soon


----------



## mikep1979

so other than poker, what else do you like to do in your spare time katie???


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello*

Hello people... anyone still about????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello people... anyone still about????



yup still here lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehe you gotta have some fun in your life
> 
> lol been to a few scary places. iraq, northern ireland, bosnia and kosovo in the army. with my current job i have been to somalia, ukraine and alo to afgahnistan and back to iraq.
> 
> nah i just got some dickhead givin me loads of abuse and thought its not worth it so i deleted my account. didnt really use it anyway.
> 
> lol well half the battle is figuring out when to fold etc so if your getting better at that you'll easy have that $10 backs soon



ok they all sound like scary places to me! be safe!

ah i see, yeah not worth putting up with shit!

My friend is teaching me, he is only up ?150 , so i feel he is completely ameture compared to you lol.

Hmm apart from poker... I love music, listening to it and attempting (but failing) to play guitar.  before uni i used to fence and went to a couple of national comps. ive done karate in the past too. Since uni though it's mainly been going out and socialising that i do the most  oh and staying at home doing nothing!!

How about you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yup still here lol



Just a threesome tonight then  all the other slackers have gone. lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok they all sound like scary places to me! be safe!
> 
> ah i see, yeah not worth putting up with shit!
> 
> My friend is teaching me, he is only up ?150 , so i feel he is completely ameture compared to you lol.
> 
> Hmm apart from poker... I love music, listening to it and attempting (but failing) to play guitar.  before uni i used to fence and went to a couple of national comps. ive done karate in the past too. Since uni though it's mainly been going out and socialising that i do the most  oh and staying at home doing nothing!!
> 
> How about you?



lol ta huni, im always safe tho 

lol well ?150 is good. i just play a little higher stakes lol

well i do love traveling and sport, also music (used to play drums). tried fencing once and got outclassed so bad lol. i do lots of martial arts and im into cage fighting to. well i like to do lots of other stuff to lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just a threesome tonight then  all the other slackers have gone. lol



lol im not sure i could handle you 2 on my own. by godim gonna give it a damm good try!!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## katie

yep still here, whoop


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol im not sure i could handle you 2 on my own. by godim gonna give it a damm good try!!!!!! hahahahah



Oh really....  i didnt actually mean that  I'm being good from now on so you'll have to get used to me being BORING lol


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol im not sure i could handle you 2 on my own. by godim gonna give it a damm good try!!!!!! hahahahah



lol!! i get the feeling just addict alone would be a lot to handle


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh really....  i didnt actually mean that  I'm being good from now on so you'll have to get used to me being BORING lol



lol sorry  will tone down the smutty level just for you


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol!! i get the feeling just addict alone would be a lot to handle



id have to agree katie lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep still here, whoop



Hi Katie... is Mike behaving or has he started to corrupt you yet???

he's alot worse than me .... i only try to corrupt Tom


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> well i like to do lots of other stuff to lol




errr no comment


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> errr no comment



hahahahaha not ment like that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol!! i get the feeling just addict alone would be a lot to handle



Hey why's everyone picking on me  I'm just trying to be good for a change thats all...... i'm not saying it will last long but f**k it. lol 
You be as smutty as you like you two... i'll just let you entertain me


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey why's everyone picking on me  I'm just trying to be good for a change thats all...... i'm not saying it will last long but f**k it. lol
> You be as smutty as you like you two... i'll just let you entertain me



lol nah you have to join in to!!!!!!! hehehehe joke


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Katie... is Mike behaving or has he started to corrupt you yet???
> 
> he's alot worse than me .... i only try to corrupt Tom



Addict, i can just tell you are a feisty lady lol.

He is mostly behaving, definitely trying to add some smut in to the conversation and trying to cover it up, but it's not working 

I thought 22 was too young, now you want an 18 year old?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> Addict, i can just tell you are a feisty lady lol.
> 
> He is mostly behaving, definitely trying to add some smut in to the conversation and trying to cover it up, but it's not working
> 
> I thought 22 was too young, now you want an 18 year old?



lol damm so your seeing through my covering up act????? heck i best try something new then hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Addict, i can just tell you are a feisty lady lol.
> 
> He is mostly behaving, definitely trying to add some smut in to the conversation and trying to cover it up, but it's not working
> 
> I thought 22 was too young, now you want an 18 year old?




Kieran was just mentally too young .... i like abit of inteligence in a man as well as the hot body.... he only had the body so i had to swerve him  ha ha i know what our mike is like on pms  so be warned..... he is trying to start a harem i think..... Aren't you babe??


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Kieran was just mentally too young .... i like abit of inteligence in a man as well as the hot body.... he only had the body so i had to swerve him  ha ha i know what our mike is like on pms  so be warned..... he is trying to start a harem i think..... Aren't you babe??



not at all!!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not at all!!!!!!!! hehehehehe



You totally sure about that babe ..... i was going to say you'd already recruited 3


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> You totally sure about that babe ..... i was going to say you'd already recruited 3



lol well if that s the case i guess i could have you 3 in it, but id have to be selective as to who joins hahahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979

lol seems i scared katie off  lol


----------



## mikep1979

right well im off to try and get some sleep (if it dont work i will have to have a couple of drinks lol).

see ya soon huni 

ttfn xx


----------



## katie

LOL sorry guys, i got too involved in poker (oh dear!)

It takes a lot more than that to scare me off, dont worry


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning!!!!!*

Good morning all  it's 3.16am and i'm still wide awake ahhhhh......


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good morning all  it's 3.16am and i'm still wide awake ahhhhh......



me too, oh dear!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> steph you should say to them... ARE YOU SURE IM NOT TYPE 1???
> 
> unless you have been eating loads of carbs surely it shouldnt be too high?  I dont really know much about type 2 stuff though...



hi katie i intend to to mnay people are teeling me i sound like t1 ,


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all. The young one is here


----------



## Steff

dont reckon theres many about yet


----------



## Freddie99

Nope, probably not...Oh well, I'll come back in an hour or two.


----------



## Donald

Morning All 
 found this in the mail 13lb.10oz birth mother not so good quite ill

http://mail.dailymail.co.uk/go.asp?/bDML001/mEDKGD/q5M2PD/u6B2H4/xFNNBT


----------



## Freddie99

Anyone around?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello*

Hello everyone... hope you are all ok  .....


----------



## Steff

hello and a quick hello  x x hope your well , im off out for the day whoopee why cud it not rain then i could of got out of going for a picnic


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hello and a quick hello  x x hope your well , im off out for the day whoopee why cud it not rain then i could of got out of going for a picnic



Lol ...come to liverpool it's raining here  even the dog won't go out in it


----------



## insulinaddict09

Where is  everyone????????

i'll come back at 12.30 ..........is everyone hiding


----------



## Freddie99

Hello addict, 

I'm sort of here. Doing a large amount of notes at the moment.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello addict,
> 
> I'm sort of here. Doing a large amount of notes at the moment.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom  hope your'e ok today.


----------



## Freddie99

Not doing too bad. Just learning to hate learning about trade union rights  And wondering why the hell I didn't do this earlier. Oh well.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Not doing too bad. Just learning to hate learning about trade union rights  And wondering why the hell I didn't do this earlier. Oh well.



Oh dear  poor you


----------



## Freddie99

Well, I've just comforted myself with a monster lunch. A massive amount of pasta bake and cake. Needed 25 units. I'll probably have to correct in a few hours doubtlessly.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, I've just comforted myself with a monster lunch. A massive amount of pasta bake and cake. Needed 25 units. I'll probably have to correct in a few hours doubtlessly.



Lol bet it was worth it though  i'm carb free at the moment   oooo what i wouldnt do for a slice of cake... yum


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, it's giving me the excuse to lie down and do sod all for a little right now. Hang on, I've been doing that already today lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, it's giving me the excuse to lie down and do sod all for a little right now. Hang on, I've been doing that already today lol.



Ha ha yeah i know the feeling babe  god if i'd eaten all those carbs i would be totally out of it .... they just make me sleepy... oh and my sugars go so high even my glucose meter thinks i'm taking the p*ss lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Einstein...*

Hi Einstein...how did Bruce do at the dog show?  I hope you have had better weather than me  You ok today babe ?

Anne-Marie


----------



## Freddie99

Just wish I could get on with all the bloody work and have it done in half an hour. Sadly not. It'll take me bloody hours to do. What are your sugars like right now?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Just wish I could get on with all the bloody work and have it done in half an hour. Sadly not. It'll take me bloody hours to do. What are your sugars like right now?



they were 20.4 lastnight... dont know why?? i'd only eaten 2 veggie burgers with no bun and nothing else ..... this morning they were 4.2... so i think maybe the honeymoon is over   Have you got lots of work to do then babe?? what is it you have to do...... tedious stuff ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Have you seen???*

Has anyone seen the video on youtube with the 3 lads dancing to Metro Station??? it is hysterical...Lol


----------



## Freddie99

Exceedingly tedious stuff. Notes, past papers, some pointless questions. My bloods have been a bit up today. 14.2 at breakfast, 12 at lunch. Over the past few days mine have been really good. How long ago were you diagnosed?


----------



## insulinaddict09

I think you've gone Tom.... bye babe  good luck with the work.


Anne-Marie


----------



## Freddie99

Nah I'm still here Anne Marie. Still can't be arsed to work. I'll be doing that in an hour or two.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Exceedingly tedious stuff. Notes, past papers, some pointless questions. My bloods have been a bit up today. 14.2 at breakfast, 12 at lunch. Over the past few days mine have been really good. How long ago were you diagnosed?



Well originally in 2002... was told i was type 2 and put on metformin even though all my family are type1's..... and i was only size 4 so i dont know why they thought type 2????? then last year i went in to hospital with Dka and woke up a few days later  Iv'e been an insulin addict ever since lol  all i seem to do is jack up lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Einstein...how did Bruce do at the dog show? I hope you have had better weather than me  You ok today babe ?
> 
> Anne-Marie


 
Hi Anne-Marie (oooh I like that name  )

He got kicked out of his class, my balance isn't too good today, so Jemima OH's daughter showed him and does a far better job than me! His younger brother got third.

Their big half sister, Tango got first in her class and best of breed and is now in the group (gun dogs).. fingers crossed. I'm in the car, a little unsteady and still tired.

Hope you're well? The weather is bright/over-cast and raining, with a little wind thrown in... a bit of snow for 5 minutes would cover all bases! 

Chat later!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well originally in 2002... was told i was type 2 and put on metformin even though all my family are type1's..... and i was only size 4 so i dont know why they thought type 2????? then last year i went in to hospital with Dka and woke up a few days later  Iv'e been an insulin addict ever since lol  all i seem to do is jack up lol



Ouch. I was diagnosed in 1996 when I was five. Can't remember anything.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hi Anne-Marie (oooh I like that name  )
> 
> He got kicked out of his class, my balance isn't too good today, so Jemima OH's daughter showed him and does a far better job than me! His younger brother got third.
> 
> Their big half sister, Tango got first in her class and best of breed and is now in the group (gun dogs).. fingers crossed. I'm in the car, a little unsteady and still tired.
> 
> Hope you're well? The weather is bright/over-cast and raining, with a little wind thrown in... a bit of snow for 5 minutes would cover all bases!
> 
> Chat later!





Oh poor Bruce.. well better luck next time  

Ha thanks it's just quite a long name though lol... chat to you later ....bye


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ouch. I was diagnosed in 1996 when I was five. Can't remember anything.



Ha yeah i dont remember any of it.... apparently i was shouting for water and wouln't let them put the heart monitors on me lol apparently it was touch and go whether i would make it at one point.....Lol... i don't remember any bloody white lights though..* ponders* Nah... i'm going straight to hell lol


----------



## Freddie99

I don't even remember that much. Only thing I can vaguely recall is having lots of blood tests after diagnosis and two jabs per day using insulins called cloudy and clear (NPH and Actrapid I believe)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I don't even remember that much. Only thing I can vaguely recall is having lots of blood tests after diagnosis and two jabs per day using insulins called cloudy and clear (NPH and Actrapid I believe)




Well all my family are type 1's so i sort of knew i wouldn't get away with it  My brother still uses syringes ... ouch.. i hate needles so im glad iv'e got my novofine lol.... anyone else type1 in your family then or are you just unique..


----------



## Freddie99

My granddad has type two. I think there is a history of it in his family but none that I know have type one. That or they were knocking around in the pre insulin days and were killed by it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> My granddad has type two. I think there is a history of it in his family but none that I know have type one. That or they were knocking around in the pre insulin days and were killed by it.



Yeah good point ... i think over the years it's definately been a silent killer, an awful lot of people just wasted away. It is amazing how much weight you can lose over the matter of a few hours when the Ketones come out to play though


----------



## Freddie99

When I first went to my school I was losing weight for the first three years. I wasn't losing much (only a few hundred grammes every couple of months) but it worried my doctors. Then again the bloody awful consultant I had at the time thought I was overweight. Bloody doctors.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> When I first went to my school I was losing weight for the first three years. I wasn't losing much (only a few hundred grammes every couple of months) but it worried my doctors. Then again the bloody awful consultant I had at the time thought I was overweight. Bloody doctors.



Were you abit chubby then Tom? the day before i went in to hospital i weighed myself and by the next day i had lost over half a stone.. because my sugars were constantly in the high 20's no matter how much i ate i lost weight because of the lack of insulin i was just burning body fat until i keeled over lol


----------



## Freddie99

Probably was a bit flabby a few years ago. Puppy fat. Not now though. Only 11 1/2 stone now. My height doesn't help me much on that account. Being 5' 7" and my weight doesn't help the old BMI.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Probably was a bit flabby a few years ago. Puppy fat. Not now though. Only 11 1/2 stone now. My height doesn't help me much on that account. Being 5' 7" and my weight doesn't help the old BMI.



Ha your'e still taller than me  i'm only little * sob sob* I'm only 5'4... i know what you mean though ... when your tall you can carry extra weight and get away with it  All my family are over 6' including my sisters so i dont know what happen to me lol 
Anyway your'e  not fat so i wouldnt worry about it... dont forget muscle is heavier than fat so with all the exersise you do it's probably mostly muscle.


----------



## Freddie99

Should see my legs  Muscle built up by rugby and a liking for running up and down hills. Having a bit of weight to carry is good for playing rugby. You hit rucks/mauls harder once you've built up some speed lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Should see my legs  Muscle built up by rugby and a liking for running up and down hills. Having a bit of weight to carry is good for playing rugby. You hit rucks/mauls harder once you've built up some speed lol.



Well... thats not fair...i'm being REALLY good and then you go and put an image like that in my mind  So do you play alot of sports or just do rugby and rowing ?


----------



## Freddie99

I enjoy gettting out on a run whenever I can be bothered to. At the moment I row with my school which is very good exercise. In the winter I play rugby. My position is hooker  I'll behave now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I enjoy gettting out on a run whenever I can be bothered to. At the moment I row with my school which is very good exercise. In the winter I play rugby. My position is hooker  I'll behave now...



Lol.. ok babe  i like horse riding.. being brought up in the South Downs there wasn't much to do and i learned to ride when i was about two i think.
Saying that i havent been near a horse for a couple of years now... not many about in Liverpool lol


----------



## Freddie99

Ah my favourite sport is rugby. That's to play and watch. Played by real men who don't whinge if they get knocked over. All we do is just get up and carry on with the game. Ahh the South Downs, I'm five minutes walk from them right now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah my favourite sport is rugby. That's to play and watch. Played by real men who don't whinge if they get knocked over. All we do is just get up and carry on with the game. Ahh the South Downs, I'm five minutes walk from them right now...



Yeah i agree thats why i don't like watching football.... they are a bunch of whinging pu**ys lol....
Where abouts????


----------



## Freddie99

This video might explain why I like rugby soo much:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGmCmE5PWFk&feature=related


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i agree thats why i don't like watching football.... they are a bunch of whinging pu**ys lol....
> Where abouts????



I'm an Eastbourne fella. 

Rugby is played by men, see the link in my previous post and you'll understand. The hooker in rugby sits in the front row of the scrum. We try and kick the crap out of each other and hook the ball back. Football is played by a bunch of over paid, wimpy to**ers who earn more than you and I will touch in a life time. Simply they are rather effete and however much skill they claim is involved in their sport is nothing compaired to the skills needed for rugby. Take a scrum, a huge amount of effort and skill is needed to stop the damn thing collapsing (I've been at the bottom of a collapsed scrum and was in agony due to the flanker landing his shoulder in the middle of my spine, I got back up and played on though after some swearing) line outs are another place where a huge amount of skill is needed.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> This video might explain why I like rugby soo much:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGmCmE5PWFk&feature=related



Ha just watched it... I totally agree with you  a real mans sport ....mmmm
Got any of you in action?? or are they not recorded.


P.s.... i did mean rugby lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well you must be tough... if i saw that lot coming towards me i would be running the other bloody way lol  I totally agree footballers get far too much money... i'd love to see them last on a rugby pitch ha ha i would probably do better when i'm in a hypo mood lol


----------



## Freddie99

Sadly there aren't any videos of me playing rugby  Put it this way, you either stop the man or he scores a try. First match I played in September I brought down this massive guy. He was about 6 foot something and probably weighed a good 4 stone more than I did. I brought him down though and stopped him scoringth though.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sadly there aren't any videos of me playing rugby  Put it this way, you either stop the man or he scores a try. First match I played in September I brought down this massive guy. He was about 6 foot something and probably weighed a good 4 stone more than I did. I brought him down though and stopped him scoringth though.




Oh thats a shame... i would of liked to see you in action 
Well you must be fast... is it a case of hit them hard and run fast? lol 
You doing any work today babe?...


----------



## insulinaddict09

You gone Tom... 

speak to you later babe...

Anne-Marie


----------



## Freddie99

Fast and my name aren't seen in the same sentence lol. I'm a forward, stereotypically the fat and slow ones. We win the ball for the back line to play with. We do hit hard and fast to take a ball into contact and set up a ruck/maul/rolling maul. Scrums and line outs are specail set pieces which are simple in appearance but rather complicated.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Fast and my name aren't seen in the same sentence lol. I'm a forward, stereotypically the fat and slow ones. We win the ball for the back line to play with. We do hit hard and fast to take a ball into contact and set up a ruck/maul/rolling maul. Scrums and line outs are specail set pieces which are simple in appearance but rather complicated.



Ummm.... well being a woman i didnt understand much of that lol...  ... so basically your'e the muscle and take most of the knocks and the back line just run about abit... lol  I cant believe youv'e kept all your teeth lol thank god for gum shields ha ha. Did you get any work done or are you still putting it off... tut tut


----------



## Freddie99

I still have my teeth! And my good looks  Basically the forwards are muscle and the backs a bunch of less muscley but speedy induviduals. I'm still procrastinating about working lol...might have to feign illness tomorrow I think. Swine flu sounds good...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I still have my teeth! And my good looks  Basically the forwards are muscle and the backs a bunch of less muscley but speedy induviduals. I'm still procrastinating about working lol...might have to feign illness tomorrow I think. Swine flu sounds good...



Glad to hear you not been battered too much on the pitch lol... yeah im a procrastinator [ that a word?] why do it today if you can put it off till tomorrow lol... yeah good idea try the swine flu ... or just say your sugars are too high and see if that works ha ha


----------



## Freddie99

I'll see how I feel tomorrow. Probably I won't be arsed to face the music.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll see how I feel tomorrow. Probably I won't be arsed to face the music.



Well if you dont go in you'll have to make sure you do some work lol


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, that would be a necessity...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, that would be a necessity...



Yes i think so  did you bugger off to facebook lastnight then?.. i was going to stalk you but changed my mind lol


----------



## Freddie99

Nah, was chatting on MSN. That and watching various things on BBC Iplayer, like this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00k372j/Bizarre_ER_Series_2_Episode_2/


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening Steff


----------



## Steff

ohh well i thought i had 5 mins peace but ohh well kids will be kids 

back laters 


hi addict hun back about 10 xxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99

Hahahah, ok, talk soon.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, was chatting on MSN. That and watching various things on BBC Iplayer, like this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00k372j/Bizarre_ER_Series_2_Episode_2/



my god i love programmes like that!! ha ha thats just the sort of weird stuff i like ... i used to watch a programme that was on late where they did autopsys in front of a live studio audience... i would of loved to be there and had a good look at all the gorey bits lol  sick i know. It was some german doctor but i cant remember what he was called... apparently people leave their bodies to him when they die so he can do all sorts of experiments on them.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh well i thought i had 5 mins peace but ohh well kids will be kids
> 
> back laters
> 
> 
> hi addict hun back about 10 xxxxxxx



Hi babe.. Bye babe  catch you in a while


----------



## Einstein

Evening all, how are we this fine evening?

Anything new happening?


----------



## angel30eyes

*Hi*

Hello there


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> my god i love programmes like that!! ha ha thats just the sort of weird stuff i like ... i used to watch a programme that was on late where they did autopsys in front of a live studio audience... i would of loved to be there and had a good look at all the gorey bits lol  sick i know. It was some german doctor but i cant remember what he was called... apparently people leave their bodies to him when they die so he can do all sorts of experiments on them.




I know which programme you're talking about there. We watched it in a biology lesson at school recently. Properly interesting.


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hello there



Hello Angel30eyes... welcome to the madhouse


----------



## angel30eyes

Thanks  Thought i'd start getting in the swing of things now i'm slightly more sane lol
So what do you all do for funsys then?? And are any of you on fb??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I know which programme you're talking about there. We watched it in a biology lesson at school recently. Properly interesting.



yeah it's brilliant.. he does exihibitions of all the bodies all over the country.. including the uk... the authorities were trying to prosecute him but because people donate their bodies for experimental purposes they couldnt. Weird lol 
can you remember his name?? ... i cant think of it and its annoying me now!!! arggg... i wanted to google him.


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Thanks  Thought i'd start getting in the swing of things now i'm slightly more sane lol
> So what do you all do for funsys then?? And are any of you on fb??



Ha well we are all usually on here so that just about proves how fun we are lol  ... a few people are on FB.. iam but only just set it up so i havent added anyone yet as i havent put a photo on or anything  when i do i'll Pm you my name.  So how long you been diabetic then? i have been for 7 yrs.


----------



## Einstein

angel30eyes said:


> Hello there


 
Hello Angel, 

Lovely to see you here, how are you?

D


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Hello Angel,
> 
> Lovely to see you here, how are you?
> 
> D



Hi Einstein!!!... dont say hello to me then  * sob sob *


----------



## angel30eyes

Type 2 for 2 months then they realised I was type 1 after my 2nd hospital visit with ketones, so now a 10 months as type 1, maybe we should start a group on fb, hey D mwah


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Type 2 for 2 months then they realised I was type 1 after my 2nd hospital visit with ketones, so now a 10 months as type 1, maybe we should start a group on fb, hey D mwah



Yeah i was told i was type2 but after a hospital visit with dka they decided i was type 1... so ive been on insulin since the begining of last year.   So how are you coping with the injections/ hypos etc??


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Einstein!!!... dont say hello to me then  * sob sob *


Sorry Anne,

But I said hi to everyone and Angel said hi back...

Missed you, how are you ?

D


----------



## mikep1979

Good evening all you lovely folks out there in insulin land 

how we all doing this fine evening???


----------



## angel30eyes

Well I am engrossed in Buffy viewing, not sure about anyone else


----------



## mikep1979

lol well it is usually manic in here so im suprised its so quiet!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it is usually manic in here so im suprised its so quiet!!!!




Hello Mike,

I'm here and pissed off that my blood sugar is 21.1 mmol/L.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I'm here and pissed off that my blood sugar is 21.1 mmol/L.



OOOUUUCCCCHHHHHHHHHH not good tom!!!!!! any reason you can think of for them to be so high????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> OOOUUUCCCCHHHHHHHHHH not good tom!!!!!! any reason you can think of for them to be so high????



That'll be the revenge of all those carbs earlier


----------



## mikep1979

lol you had loads of carbs earlier then tom???? that will be the problem lol guess you have done a correction dose now then???


well folks its been a long day for me today and im tired so im offski for now. chat to you all tomoz 

night


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Sorry Anne,
> 
> But I said hi to everyone and Angel said hi back...
> 
> Missed you, how are you ?
> 
> D



Thats ok... yeah i am ok i suppose thanks babe. You ok??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol you had loads of carbs earlier then tom???? that will be the problem lol guess you have done a correction dose now then???
> 
> 
> well folks its been a long day for me today and im tired so im offski for now. chat to you all tomoz
> 
> night



Night Mike... catch up with you 2moz xx


----------



## Freddie99

It was probably too little insulin at tea. Before tea I was fine, now sky high. Though I do have a sweet tootch which doesn't help matters. Bollocks, I'm quite evidently going to be up half the night now and in a fine mess tomorrow. F*cking wonderful.


----------



## Freddie99

Have corrected now, going to hang around a fair bit to check if the blood correction is having any effect or if I'm p*ssing into the wind.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> It was probably too little insulin at tea. Before tea I was fine, now sky high. Though I do have a sweet tootch which doesn't help matters. Bollocks, I'm quite evidently going to be up half the night now and in a fine mess tomorrow. F*cking wonderful.



 poor you...


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah well, it'll just be a case of man up and get on with it tomorrow I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*helloooo.......*

Has everyone gone again??


----------



## katie

Hello everyone. how's it going??


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Has everyone gone again??



Nah, still here. Will be for a while I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, still here. Will be for a while I think.



What sort of correction dose did you take Tom? & how long ago.



Hi Katie... you ok today?


----------



## Freddie99

6 Units of novorapid. About half an hour ago. I'll give it another hour or so then test and if needs be correct some more.


----------



## mikep1979

back. bed didnt seem to good lol. plus i think it helps if you are really tired tho


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> What sort of correction dose did you take Tom? & how long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Katie... you ok today?



hey, much better today thanks  how's you? think you'll get some sleep tonight?


----------



## katie

it's way too early for bed


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> it's way too early for bed



lol well i have been out since 6am lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> back. bed didnt seem to good lol. plus i think it helps if you are really tired tho



Hello again Mike. How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> 6 Units of novorapid. About half an hour ago. I'll give it another hour or so then test and if needs be correct some more.



oh just have to wait and see then... how do you get on with novorapid? i was on it but it had a reaction to it and was changed to humalog. i'll probably be joining you and get high coz ive just had cake... yum


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello again Mike. How are things?



ok tom ta.

spent the day with a couple of my mates at oulton park today. they are bike racers and had a meet on there so i tagged along lol


----------



## Freddie99

I get on fine with novorapid. It wors really well for me. 

Sounds like a good day then Mike. I've just been sat around on my arse today. Highlight for me was watching most of Das Boot.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> I get on fine with novorapid. It wors really well for me.
> 
> Sounds like a good day then Mike. I've just been sat around on my arse today. Highlight for me was watching most of Das Boot.



lol was a good day tom. got to ride my mates factory race bike lol had a ball on it.

ahhhh das boot!!!!!! what a film


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Katie.. ha ha probably no chance of sleep you know what us insomniacs are like 

Hi again Mike... you ok then? hows your dad doing ... ok i hope


----------



## Freddie99

Nice, I'm dangerous on a bike lol. That's what my mates who cam on my last cadet camp will testify! I still haven't finished Das Boot. It's an epic 3 hours long...utterly gripping though.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Katie.. ha ha probably no chance of sleep you know what us insomniacs are like
> 
> Hi again Mike... you ok then? hows your dad doing ... ok i hope



yep, not a chance!

ok maybe it's not too early for bed if you were out at 6am hehe


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> ok maybe it's not too early for bed if you were out at 6am hehe



I might agree with that lol.


----------



## Steff

alright pple xxx


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Katie.. ha ha probably no chance of sleep you know what us insomniacs are like
> 
> Hi again Mike... you ok then? hows your dad doing ... ok i hope





Tom Hreben said:


> Nice, I'm dangerous on a bike lol. That's what my mates who cam on my last cadet camp will testify! I still haven't finished Das Boot. It's an epic 3 hours long...utterly gripping though.





katie said:


> yep, not a chance!
> 
> ok maybe it's not too early for bed if you were out at 6am hehe



i used to race them when i was younger tom. had a spell in the 50cc class and moved up to 125's when i was 14, but gave it up for the army. i do love das boot tho. even tho it is so long like you said totally gripping film.

he is much the same insulin. im ok tho lol had a good day again today so 

hahahaha much sleep will be needed tonight for me


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> alright pple xxx



hello steffi


----------



## Steff

hiya hows u x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hiya hows u x



tired lol

you??


----------



## Steff

yes same wont be around long 2night x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes same wont be around long 2night x



lol well trouble for me is i cant sleep lol


----------



## Steff

well i aint singing  you a lullaby


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i aint singing  you a lullaby



aww please!!!!!!! nah you could join me and give me a hand counting sheep tho lol


----------



## Steff

yer that sounds k with me x


----------



## mikep1979

wow its gone quiet again lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yer that sounds k with me x



hahahahahaha well i do have a super kingsized bed


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hiya steff.. you ok then babe??  how did the picnic go..?


----------



## Steff

thats ok as long as everything else is in proportion


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> thats ok as long as everything else is in proportion



well i do like to think it is


----------



## katie

lol good one steff.

im being slow because i was watching rubbish on TV


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol good one steff.
> 
> im being slow because i was watching rubbish on TV



hahahahaha what you watching katie??


----------



## Steff

yea addict hun was really nice was out about 2 hrs in end all i cud manage  x x

you ok??


well mike you never know do you sum do brag


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yea addict hun was really nice was out about 2 hrs in end all i cud manage  x x
> 
> you ok??
> 
> 
> well mike you never know do you sum do brag



lol well i dont brag


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha what you watching katie??



i was watching 'Compulsion" with the asian girl from Bend it Like Beckham.  It was really weird lol and filth!


----------



## Freddie99

Ok, so it's over an hour since I corrected but my blood sugar is still 21 mmol/L. God this is annoying. I'm going to correct again.


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> i was watching 'Compulsion" with the asian girl from Bend it Like Beckham.  It was really weird lol and filth!



hahahahaha you seem to like these filth programs!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

katie that was really good altho i could guess most of the plot


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea addict hun was really nice was out about 2 hrs in end all i cud manage  x x
> 
> you ok??
> 
> 
> well mike you never know do you sum do brag



glad you had a good day  

Yeah good point steff... never met a man yet that didnt brag....usually about what they've got and how they can use it


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, so it's over an hour since I corrected but my blood sugar is still 21 mmol/L. God this is annoying. I'm going to correct again.



best get it down a little tom


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> glad you had a good day
> 
> Yeah good point steff... never met a man yet that didnt brag....usually about what they've got and how they can use it



i dont see the point lol best to actually show it


----------



## katie

haha to be honest i did choose it out of the films that were on because it said "a dark sexual relationship ending in murder and tradegy" lol!

yeah it was good steph, she was crazy though and a total slag!


----------



## Steff

2 right addict and in the end it turns out they where all talk


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, so it's over an hour since I corrected but my blood sugar is still 21 mmol/L. God this is annoying. I'm going to correct again.



Watch it does'nt lie in wait and all hit your system at once... that happened to me once and i went from 25.0 to 2.1 in about an hour ahhhh


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> haha to be honest i did choose it out of the films that were on because it said "a dark sexual relationship ending in murder and tradegy" lol!
> 
> yeah it was good steph, she was crazy though and a total slag!



was she really???? will have to watch it on catch up lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> 2 right addict and in the end it turns out they where all talk



lol well some of us are not all talk and dont brag either


----------



## Steff

yes katie i did think that the brother might of got into the blackmail mind but he must not of sussed it !


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i dont see the point lol best to actually show it



Oh ... is that a fact?????


----------



## Steff

well Mike i will be judge of that


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ... is that a fact?????



yup it is


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well Mike i will be judge of that



will you really??????


----------



## Steff

ohhh yes and you know it


----------



## Freddie99

Right, corrective dose done. I've dug out my ketone test strips and by some miracle they are in date! I'm drinking enough bloody water to float a battleship on right now. I'm hoping my blood drops soon. I don't mind going hypo because at  least with that I can do something rather more proactive about it.


----------



## Steff

lets hope so Tom


----------



## katie

Tom, do you know why u are high? did you guess the amount you needed at dinner time incorrectly, or eat something after? or was it just random??


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohhh yes and you know it





Tom Hreben said:


> Right, corrective dose done. I've dug out my ketone test strips and by some miracle they are in date! I'm drinking enough bloody water to float a battleship on right now. I'm hoping my blood drops soon. I don't mind going hypo because at  least with that I can do something rather more proactive about it.



lol welllllll lets see about that then steffi 



yeah i know what you meen tom. id rather be low than high, but just make sure you dont rebound to high if you do go low mate


----------



## Steff

well theres now a film on 3 with sly stallone may watch it


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yes katie i did think that the brother might of got into the blackmail mind but he must not of sussed it !



yeah he was a bit slow. to be honest i didnt guess she was going to kill the guy, i thought she would get found out by her husband.

Mike, she kept sleeping with a pervy old man, it wasnt exactly hot


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> lol welllllll lets see about that then steffi
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know what you meen tom. id rather be low than high, but just make sure you dont rebound to high if you do go low mate





anytime !!!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> well theres now a film on 3 with sly stallone may watch it



oooh, im watching The Cider House Rules now on Film4


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> yeah he was a bit slow. to be honest i didnt guess she was going to kill the guy, i thought she would get found out by her husband.
> 
> Mike, she kept sleeping with a pervy old man, it wasnt exactly hot



pmsl i bet old ray winstone loved getting that script in the post tho Katie


----------



## Freddie99

Not sure at all why I'm so high. Might have not given enough at tea but I can't be sure of anything. I'm going to test for ketones in a little.


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yeah he was a bit slow. to be honest i didnt guess she was going to kill the guy, i thought she would get found out by her husband.
> 
> Mike, she kept sleeping with a pervy old man, it wasnt exactly hot





steff09 said:


> anytime !!!



lol well i guess i wont have to watch it then!!!!!! hahahahaha


steffi name your time and place then


----------



## Steff

pluuurseeee like im guna roll over that easy, gotta give em bit more then that to go with


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> pmsl i bet old ray winstone loved getting that script in the post tho Katie



yeah i bet! cant believe she agreed to it though  the poor girl had to be naked next to him lol


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> yeah i bet! cant believe she agreed to it though  the poor girl had to be naked next to him lol



yes i do like the guy for his acting ability as for a shag no thx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pluuurseeee like im guna roll over that easy, gotta give em bit more then that to go with



hahahahaha what would you like then steffi????


----------



## Steff

Well if i told you that it would be no fun , maybe if you forced me into telling you then i might prefer it


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> Well if i told you that it would be no fun , maybe if you forced me into telling you then i might prefer it



hahahahaha so you like being dominated then????


----------



## Steff

ohh yes nothing better babes


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yes i do like the guy for his acting ability as for a shag no thx



totally agree


----------



## Steff

god maybe this film is to much for me im shitting mysell


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh yes nothing better babes



*goes and gets his handcuffs and blindfold* hehehehe ready then steff???


----------



## Steff

*winks*
ready when you are


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha so you like being dominated then????





steff09 said:


> ohh yes nothing better babes





mikep1979 said:


> *goes and gets his handcuffs and blindfold* hehehehe ready then steff???



ok starting to think i should leave you guys to it


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *winks*
> ready when you are



*drools* well please do join me in my lovely bed wont you


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> ok starting to think i should leave you guys to it



hahahahaha well i have another set for you if you want katie???


----------



## Steff

pmsl katie please dont , i only do it to wind him up x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl katie please dont , i only do it to wind him up x



hahahahaha


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha well i have another set for you if you want katie???



lol! 

but seriously i would love to be dominated, my ex was far too submissive, urgh!
and he never got the hint, i obviously wanted to be thrown about.




i have actually gone red


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol!
> 
> but seriously i would love to be dominated, my ex was far too submissive, urgh!
> and he never got the hint, i obviously wanted to be thrown about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have actually gone red




lol so is this something lots of ladies like???? im a naturally dom bloke. like to be in control 

never really had a woman who could lead tho lol


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol!
> 
> but seriously i would love to be dominated, my ex was far too submissive, urgh!
> and he never got the hint, i obviously wanted to be thrown about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have actually gone red



snap Katie lol,


----------



## katie

yep i would say most women like it!! a man should be a man 

obviously it's best to take it in turns though


----------



## Steff

ohh to right nothing worse then a nice man between the sheets i want rough and ready, use me , mmm

*goes for cold shower*


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok starting to think i should leave you guys to it



Well well well.... i leave you alone for 5 minutes and look what happens !!!!!!

disgraceful behaviour..


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yep i would say most women like it!! a man should be a man
> 
> obviously it's best to take it in turns though



lol well i have never had a woman who would take turns so i have grown to be a very dominant male 

never realised it was something lots of guys didnt do


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh to right nothing worse then a nice man between the sheets i want rough and ready, use me , mmm
> 
> *goes for cold shower*



hahahahahaha so it gets you all worked up then???


----------



## Steff

well yeah you coukd say that gets me in a lather



yes addict where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu  lol xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well yeah you coukd say that gets me in a lather
> 
> 
> 
> yes addict where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu  lol xx



lol so does it work for all women then????


----------



## Steff

well count me in on it working for me personally


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi babe .... im still here.... just listening to you 3...... he really does'nt need any encouragement.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe .... im still here.... just listening to you 3...... he really does'nt need any encouragement.



hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahaha


not really


----------



## Steff

lolol your right there hun x
wheres einstein he been around today


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> ohh to right nothing worse then a nice man between the sheets i want rough and ready, use me , mmm
> 
> *goes for cold shower*



yep my ex was way too "nice" urgh



mikep1979 said:


> lol well i have never had a woman who would take turns so i have grown to be a very dominant male
> 
> never realised it was something lots of guys didnt do



i think a lot of guys probably are dominant, but i usually seem to go for these "nice" guys and they are way too tame in the bedroom lol!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well count me in on it working for me personally



hehehehehehehe thats good to know


----------



## Steff

right im away gosh im all hot haha

nights addict x x katie x x mike x  tom x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol your right there hun x
> wheres einstein he been around today



he was about earlier... dont know where he's hiding now


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yep my ex was way too "nice" urgh
> 
> 
> 
> i think a lot of guys probably are dominant, but i usually seem to go for these "nice" guys and they are way too tame in the bedroom lol!





steff09 said:


> right im away gosh im all hot haha
> 
> nights addict x x katie x x mike x  tom x



lol well i dont think i will comment on this one hehehehe 


night night huni  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> right im away gosh im all hot haha
> 
> nights addict x x katie x x mike x  tom x[/QUOTE
> 
> Goodnight babe.. catch you tomorrow x


----------



## katie

hahaha best not to mike.

goodnight steph xxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hahaha best not to mike.
> 
> goodnight steph xxxxx



hehehehehehe  i can be good............................................................



sometimes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Those levels coming down yet Tom??


----------



## katie

im shocked


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> im shocked



moi shocked you???? hahahaha


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> moi shocked you???? hahahaha



yep, you behaving yourself actually makes me uncomfortable, lol


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> yep, you behaving yourself actually makes me uncomfortable, lol



hahahahahahaha awwww never mind 

right well im off to try and get some sleep now. really need to get some shut eye lol

night night katie x insulinaddict x tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Has everyone gone??


----------



## katie

goodnight mike x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Goodmorning everyone..*

Hello... anyone up and about yet?


----------



## Steff

good morning xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning steffi.... how are you today??  i'm sick of this weather!!! argghhh it's pouring down again   ive got all sorts to do today but c b a ... ive got someone coming in to lift all the floors up.. im going to have a house full of builders all this week and part of next week putting a new heating system in i really cant be bothered with a house full of sweaty men drinking all my coffee


----------



## katie

Morning guys!  

Anne I feel for you, hate it when there's builders/plumbers/electricians in the house!

Ive reached new levels of sleeplessness and haven't slept yet. So hopefully i'll sleep tonight indead lol.


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

so whats everyone got planned for today????


----------



## katie

Morning Mike.  Since I'm up so early (well ok not up, but still awake) im going to sort my life out.  Basically do all the things I should have done days ago


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> Morning Mike.  Since I'm up so early (well ok not up, but still awake) im going to sort my life out.  Basically do all the things I should have done days ago



lol so a busy day for you then katie???

i have very little planned for today. going to get out on my motorbike later on with a couple of mates.


----------



## katie

lol yep, I think it's going to be a busy one!

wow motorbiking sounds like fun.  Although i'd probably just be really scared, i'm such a chicken


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> lol yep, I think it's going to be a busy one!
> 
> wow motorbiking sounds like fun.  Although i'd probably just be really scared, i'm such a chicken



it is so great!!!!!! i love the feel of being free to go where i like (i also love that feeling when skydiving). i will probably only be out for a couple of hours today as its not to bright outside lol.

so you never been on a motorbike then katie???


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Anne I feel for you, hate it when there's builders/plumbers/electricians in the house!
> 
> Ive reached new levels of sleeplessness and haven't slept yet. So hopefully i'll sleep tonight indead lol.



hi katie... poor you still not slept  i went to sleep about 4am and was up again at 6.30.... have you been to the doctors to get it sorted? you should do really as it's a shit life when you dont ever sleep... talking as a fellow insomniac 
Well my upstairs floors are now being lifted and the noise is pi**ing me off already!! 
Morning Mike... shit weather again eh?


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all! 

My blood has come down to 12 mmol/L at breakfast but I feel like shit. Taken the day off.

Tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My blood has come down to 12 mmol/L at breakfast but I feel like shit. Taken the day off.
> 
> Tom



Sorry to hear your not so good today Tom


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> it is so great!!!!!! i love the feel of being free to go where i like (i also love that feeling when skydiving). i will probably only be out for a couple of hours today as its not to bright outside lol.
> 
> so you never been on a motorbike then katie???



Eeek im definitely too chicken for sky diving, although I would *possibly* agree to be strapped to someone's back 

Nope, ive never been on a motorbike - would be good to try it though.  The nearest ive got is riding my brother's moped around the garden  (which I love!)



insulinaddict09 said:


> hi katie... poor you still not slept. i went to sleep about 4am and was up again at 6.30.... have you been to the doctors to get it sorted? you should do really as it's a shit life when you dont ever sleep... talking as a fellow insomniac
> Well my upstairs floors are now being lifted and the noise is pi**ing me off already!!



wow that isnt much sleep Anne  I have turned down the offer of sleeping pills, because im hoping things will get better after ive handed my dissertation in.  If not I will go back 



Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My blood has come down to 12 mmol/L at breakfast but I feel like shit. Taken the day off.
> 
> Tom



Sorry to hear you aren't feeling good Tom, hope the sugars are better today.


----------



## Freddie99

Hopefully it should be ok today. Just need some time to sort things out. Feeling much less tired already. Now I'm taking my mind off it by getting some revision done.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi katie... poor you still not slept  i went to sleep about 4am and was up again at 6.30.... have you been to the doctors to get it sorted? you should do really as it's a shit life when you dont ever sleep... talking as a fellow insomniac
> Well my upstairs floors are now being lifted and the noise is pi**ing me off already!!
> Morning Mike... shit weather again eh?



yup it is a little wet lol but it takes more than a spot of rain to get me off the bike hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi has everyone gone again???  everytime i come on line you all bugger off thanks


----------



## mikep1979

nope im still here


----------



## Steff

hi again ,

well thats shopping done oops went out and ddint take pill or blood naughty
sorry to hear you had to take day off Tom x


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning steffi.... how are you today??  i'm sick of this weather!!! argghhh it's pouring down again   ive got all sorts to do today but c b a ... ive got someone coming in to lift all the floors up.. im going to have a house full of builders all this week and part of next week putting a new heating system in i really cant be bothered with a house full of sweaty men drinking all my coffee



morning hun im ok ty got my shopping out the way for next few days arghh early morning traffic nightmare!!

ohh i dunno about house full of men i often have dreams like that


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning hun im ok ty got my shopping out the way for next few days arghh early morning traffic nightmare!!
> 
> ohh i dunno about house full of men i often have dreams like that



Ha ha well i'll let you know if theres any fit ones lol  

Change of subject but.... i just wondered what networks people are on..???

i'm on sky for my tv, broadband and house phone.... my bloody house phone is not working and when i phoned sky they said it was a fault on the line and they wanted me to pay ?170.00 + vat to get the engineer to come and sort it out.... needless to say i told him to go f*ck himself... yeah those exact words  well i was  angry!! he was such a tw*t that after a put the phone down on him he called me back on my moby and asked if i wanted him to book it ...Arrrggggg...... what i dont understand is .... if my main phone line in to the house is not working.... how come my router still is when it's in the same socket?????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well i'll let you know if theres any fit ones lol
> 
> Change of subject but.... i just wondered what networks people are on..???
> 
> i'm on sky for my tv, broadband and house phone.... my bloody house phone is not working and when i phoned sky they said it was a fault on the line and they wanted me to pay ?170.00 + vat to get the engineer to come and sort it out.... needless to say i told him to go f*ck himself... yeah those exact words  well i was  angry!! he was such a tw*t that after a put the phone down on him he called me back on my moby and asked if i wanted him to book it ...Arrrggggg...... what i dont understand is .... if my main phone line in to the house is not working.... how come my router still is when it's in the same socket?????



if it is a fault on your line then call bt as it is them who own the lines and have a duty to maintain them.

unless your a wholesale line change customer in which case it is sky and if they are trying to tell you it is ?170 + vat then i would say your going to offcom about it as it is far to excessive. if your router is working i think the fault may be in the handset your using so try a different phone on the line. if still a problem then it sounds like a fault. i know for braodband the line is technically split in 2 so there can be a fault on one side but not the other.

i use cable due to the high speeds i get from the broadband and also the nearly flawless record of faults they have  all my package comes to ?50 a month for top bb, top phone package and top tv package to


----------



## Steff

alright im on virgin media for eveything and get it for a tonne 

im on o2 for my mobile tho


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> alright im on virgin media for eveything and get it for a tonne
> 
> im on o2 for my mobile tho



how come it costs you ?100????? i have top everything and pay ?50!!!!!!

yeah im on o2 for me moby to


----------



## Steff

coz i always get slammed with a tenna late fee bolox oh and erm that includes sky sports at 22.50 or sumit and a deal with no cost of weekend calls


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> coz i always get slammed with a tenna late fee bolox oh and erm that includes sky sports at 22.50 or sumit and a deal with no cost of weekend calls



lol i never pay late. dont have skysports (my excuse to go the pub) yeah i have that phone deal to but still only pay ?50.


----------



## Steff

yesh well ner ner ner to you , i get 1,000 mins for a fivva on my mobi! so there !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> if it is a fault on your line then call bt as it is them who own the lines and have a duty to maintain them.
> 
> unless your a wholesale line change customer in which case it is sky and if they are trying to tell you it is ?170 + vat then i would say your going to offcom about it as it is far to excessive. if your router is working i think the fault may be in the handset your using so try a different phone on the line. if still a problem then it sounds like a fault. i know for braodband the line is technically split in 2 so there can be a fault on one side but not the other.
> 
> i use cable due to the high speeds i get from the broadband and also the nearly flawless record of faults they have  all my package comes to ?50 a month for top bb, top phone package and top tv package to




Ive already tried different handsets and still no luck   We dont actually have cable in this area... probably the only place in the world that doesn't !!! my broadband is really fast and unlimited... phew... it's playing up today though and keeps going down on me  I'm thinking about changing to virgin...lol no laughing guys... anyone know what they're network is like??


----------



## Steff

yer brill hun im on it no bother at all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yesh well ner ner ner to you , i get 1,000 mins for a fivva on my mobi! so there !!



well i get 2000mins unlimited txt and unlimited data  costs me ?20 a month


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive already tried different handsets and still no luck   We dont actually have cable in this area... probably the only place in the world that doesn't !!! my broadband is really fast and unlimited... phew... it's playing up today though and keeps going down on me  I'm thinking about changing to virgin...lol no laughing guys... anyone know what they're network is like??



virgin is cable huni (not unless you meen moby's in which case stay well away from them as they piggyback on t-mobile network)


----------



## insulinaddict09

yeah im on 02 for my moby as well.... all those free txts...


----------



## Steff

pee off show off


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pee off show off





well its the advantage of having a close mate who is part of the mangement team of the local o2 shop for me  he gets me a staff deal with the latest handset and also adds little extra's on for me for free


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> virgin is cable huni (not unless you meen moby's in which case stay well away from them as they piggyback on t-mobile network)



Well looks like im well and truely fu*cked then.... and not in a good way   at the moment im paying for a phone i cant bloody use .. fu*kers arent they.


----------



## Steff

well my dickhead of a bf jus went over to vodafone on contract so i no longer text or ring the sod , all becoz he wanted the latest handset .


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well looks like im well and truely fu*cked then.... and not in a good way   at the moment im paying for a phone i cant bloody use .. fu*kers arent they.



do you still pay bt for your linerental???


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well my dickhead of a bf jus went over to vodafone on contract so i no longer text or ring the sod , all becoz he wanted the latest handset .



lol i have always been on o2 and always will be


----------



## Steff

snap and me there very good


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> snap and me there very good



to right!!!!! i lost my phone the other month while i was working away and they sent one out to me and it arrived the next day!!!!!!! was well chuffed with it!!!!!


----------



## Steff

i just have a wee purple samsung and i dont care it years old as long as i can text im no bothered if its a brick


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i just have a wee purple samsung and i dont care it years old as long as i can text im no bothered if its a brick



i have the lg renoir and it is a great phone.


----------



## Steff

well he just got the express music fone 58 sumit or other


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well he just got the express music fone 58 sumit or other



used to love nokia phones but cant stand them now as te break to easy lol

yeah the 5800/5810 or something like that lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> do you still pay bt for your linerental???



no i pay everything straight to sky by direct debit......not for fu*cking long though  I wouldnt change my network on my moby... i love o2  Ive got an LG touch phone... but its sh*t and i hate it so mainly use my old sony.


----------



## Steff

can you believe while going through my emails i got one from my bank asking me to change details i go to click where it tells me and it says we have stopped this going any further as it may be indentity fraud ha


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> no i pay everything straight to sky by direct debit......not for fu*cking long though  I wouldnt change my network on my moby... i love o2  Ive got an LG touch phone... but its sh*t and i hate it so mainly use my old sony.



well try getting in touch with bt and see what they can offer you. then call sky back and tell them you want to leave. they usually brick it and give you loads of free stuff to stay.

used to have the sony c902 which was a cool phone


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> can you believe while going through my emails i got one from my bank asking me to change details i go to click where it tells me and it says we have stopped this going any further as it may be indentity fraud ha



ooooooooooooo you never want to do them things steff usually some dirty little scammer trying to get passwords and account details. happened to my uncle and they stole thousands off him.


----------



## Steff

yes my pc guard thing always lets me know when sumit is dodgy, first time i seen that tho x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes my pc guard thing always lets me know when sumit is dodgy, first time i seen that tho x



well its a good job it did it then!!!!!


----------



## Steff

yeah god thats scary , i always get told when i log into my account if i have a paper free document to read and when i just looked i had none if it was really from them id of had a notice on my account ,, eeeeeeeeeeee well there you go im soo popular


----------



## Freddie99

Just thought I'd say I'm feeling pretty much normal now and my blood is 11.7 mmol/L. Things are looking up now.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yeah god thats scary , i always get told when i log into my account if i have a paper free document to read and when i just looked i had none if it was really from them id of had a notice on my account ,, eeeeeeeeeeee well there you go im soo popular



lol well i never give any details out at all. even if it from he bank and i can verify it i still go to the website and do it all from there. just really security concious lol


----------



## Steff

great news tom x


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Just thought I'd say I'm feeling pretty much normal now and my blood is 11.7 mmol/L. Things are looking up now.



nice one tom  id still want it down a bit more (im usually at 5-6 nowa days lol)


----------



## Steff

well that my excitement over for the day lol some one tryed to rob off me , if only they knew i am potless! hahahaha


----------



## katie

I can't keep up lol.

Vodafone is really good if you are on pay as you go, they do loads of text and call packages, i hardly spend anything.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well that my excitement over for the day lol some one tryed to rob off me , if only they knew i am potless! hahahaha



lol well im sure they would have had the empty pot still


----------



## Steff

lolol aye i wonder how they got my email addy in first place


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> I can't keep up lol.
> 
> Vodafone is really good if you are on pay as you go, they do loads of text and call packages, i hardly spend anything.



my only problem is the roaming agreements they have. they dont work everywhere i work so i stick to o2 who seem to have an agreement with just about everyone lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lolol aye i wonder how they got my email addy in first place



they usually just by the list from people


----------



## insulinaddict09

i'm really wary of anything like that as ive had friends that have been ripped off. Another thing i had a problem withwas my MSN.... i got a link sent to me by this guy and ever since i clicked on to it .. my MSN keeps logging me in and out and then sending a VERY crude porn link to people... with my name on it.. when they've clicked on it { dirty buggers} it then does the same to them with their name on it lol  It's sorted now as a friend of mine works with computers and sorted it for me .


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> nice one tom  id still want it down a bit more (im usually at 5-6 nowa days lol)



Good to hear that Mike. Normally I'm around that but this weekend has been a bit odd (as are most weekends) Something to do with sitting around on my arse. Oh well. Just time to man up and get on with it.


----------



## Steff

yeah addict i  must get about 20 25 mail a day asking if i want a c**k enlargement or if i wanna see this or that person on cam


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Good to hear that Mike. Normally I'm around that but this weekend has been a bit odd (as are most weekends) Something to do with sitting around on my arse. Oh well. Just time to man up and get on with it.



Glad you are feeling better today Tom


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Good to hear that Mike. Normally I'm around that but this weekend has been a bit odd (as are most weekends) Something to do with sitting around on my arse. Oh well. Just time to man up and get on with it.





steff09 said:


> yeah addict i  must get about 20 25 mail a day asking if i want a c**k enlargement or if i wanna see this or that person on cam



lol yup it is tom 

hahahahahaha i never get anything like that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yeah addict i  must get about 20 25 mail a day asking if i want a c**k enlargement or if i wanna see this or that person on cam



Lol you are joking!!!!! have you got web cam? im getting a new laptop in a couple of weeks and my new one will have one but i dont know anyone else whos got one... im sure theres plenty of pervs with them though lol


----------



## Steff

no no i dnt have a web came phew lol x


----------



## Steff

right pple im away for abit 

laters  x  x


----------



## mikep1979

i do have a web cam but it dont work at the min. and i dont do anything like what some sados use their webcams for either!!!!!


----------



## Steff

tut i was offered a webcam when we got the pc but i declined


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> tut u was asking me last week tho mike



i was not!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

ohhh no sorry ok ok gawd im losin it  big time


----------



## Steff

everybody gone for lunch then ?

guess i will have mine not alot needs doing tho 2 slices of bread and a garlic sausage ha


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> i was not!!!!!!!!!




i know im sorry was just kidding mike 

x


----------



## Steff

[
no i do apologise im gettin mixed up with another forum i go on ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> [
> no i do apologise im gettin mixed up with another forum i go on ha



ok huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i do have a web cam but it dont work at the min. and i dont do anything like what some sados use their webcams for either!!!!!




ehem... i do hope that wasn't a dig at me then mike?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ehem... i do hope that wasn't a dig at me then mike?



nope. i dont really care what others use their webcames for, but just find it strange to use it in that way lol


----------



## mikep1979

well i guess everyone has gone then


----------



## Steff

im here just on fone at same time 
trying to chase a dieticain up gr


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> im here just on fone at same time
> trying to chase a dieticain up gr



lol okies huni so how was lunch???


----------



## Steff

yes was fine thanks 
garlic sausage always seems to go down well i had to stop gong at it tho or i'd of had the whole lot lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes was fine thanks
> garlic sausage always seems to go down well i had to stop gong at it tho or i'd of had the whole lot lol



lol well it is rather nice


----------



## Steff

right mike im away now back later on this evening xx


bye sweet


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right mike im away now back later on this evening xx
> 
> 
> bye sweet



okies huni


----------



## Freddie99

Hello again everyone!


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello again everyone!



how do tom


----------



## Freddie99

Doing much better Mike. Blood sugar is now 10.9 mmol/L and I'm off out for a gentle walk later so hopefully my blood will be down at around 6 mmol/L ish for tea time.


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello everyone.... hope you are all ok.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Doing much better Mike. Blood sugar is now 10.9 mmol/L and I'm off out for a gentle walk later so hopefully my blood will be down at around 6 mmol/L ish for tea time.





insulinaddict09 said:


> hello everyone.... hope you are all ok.



that should help tom lol 

yup im doing okies here


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bloody hell.. ive just been over to the other thread to see if you were all there !!!! argggghhh lol


----------



## Freddie99

Don't worry addict, I'm still on this board!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't worry addict, I'm still on this board!



Good  everyone else seens to have deserted me 

how you doing now then?... you getting any lower or still running highs


----------



## mikep1979

right folks im all dressed in my leathers and ready to go off for my great motorbike ride 

see y'all laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right folks im all dressed in my leathers and ready to go off for my great motorbike ride
> 
> see y'all laters



okies mike see you later


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> right folks im all dressed in my leathers and ready to go off for my great motorbike ride
> 
> see y'all laters



Have a good ride Mike.


----------



## insulinaddict09

BYE... I'm going  no ones about so i'll go and get some work done 

catch you later people x


----------



## mikep1979

anyone around????


----------



## Steff

hello hello all xx


----------



## mikep1979

hello????? anyone here????


----------



## Steff

only meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> only meeeeeeeeeeee



lol well i guess i will have to make do with you!!!! joking huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello people... hows is everyone


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello people... hows is everyone



not 3 bad today  you??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not 3 bad today  you??



yeah not too bad now thanks  whos about... ?


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i guess i will have to make do with you!!!! joking huni



wat a cheeky git if you was'nt so far away you,d pay for that (although they is a meet on the cards)


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> not 3 bad today  you??



all good ty hows u x??


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> wat a cheeky git if you was'nt so far away you,d pay for that (although they is a meet on the cards)



Lol dont worry steff you've got someone whos close enough to kick him in the b*lls if he does'nt behave  


p.s. mike what was your address again??


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol dont worry steff you've got someone whos close enough to kick him in the b*lls if he does'nt behave
> 
> 
> p.s. mike what was your address again??



lolol well a kick in the b***x just about covers it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol well a kick in the b***x just about covers it



Lol... ok its a deal  hes not giving his address out though is he.. ha ha he's clucking again....


----------



## Steff

lolol 
did you go out for a ride mike ?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> all good ty hows u x??



im doing ok huni 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol dont worry steff you've got someone whos close enough to kick him in the b*lls if he does'nt behave
> 
> 
> p.s. mike what was your address again??



eeeeerrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm i live in blundelsands hahahahaha



steff09 said:


> lolol well a kick in the b***x just about covers it



awwww but will you kiss em better afterwards for me????? lol joke


----------



## Steff

pmfsll @ kiss them better ,,


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmfsll @ kiss them better ,,



   yeah i did go out for a ride but it kinda got rained off lol


----------



## Steff

ahh no way theres nothing worse then a wet ride


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ahh no way theres nothing worse then a wet ride



*thinking of something else here* i have no comment to make your honour!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

*sniggers* MIKE tut your mind


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahh no way theres nothing worse then a wet ride



* cough * *cough*..... what have i stumbled in to


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> * cough * *cough*..... what have i stumbled in to



steff saying she hates wet rides and would much rather have the friction anyday lol joke


----------



## Steff

no tis all true mike lol 
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> steff saying she hates wet rides and would much rather have the friction anyday lol joke



WELL.....i suppose it does depend on what your riding.... lol.....


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> no tis all true mike lol
> xx



well i will say nothing about that huni  x



insulinaddict09 said:


> WELL.....i suppose it does depend on what your riding.... lol.....



again i will hold my tongue!!!!!!! for now anyway hahahahaha


----------



## Steff

right i always have to go at the best times but alas we need to eat lol



laters u 2 tc x x  x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right i always have to go at the best times but alas we need to eat lol
> 
> 
> 
> laters u 2 tc x x  x



lol okies huni. i dont know if i will be around tonight so if not night night  x


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> steff saying she hates wet rides and would much rather have the friction anyday lol joke



Here's a friction joke:

What is a bad thing to hear in a sci fi film?

use the force Luke, I've run out of lubricant.   

I'll get my coat...


----------



## sofaraway

since we have got a new thread I'll close this one

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1808

is the new one


----------

